# PLEASE check for bed bugs before accepting your room.



## tndislvr

Just wanted to advise everyone to get educated on how to check for bed bugs before heading to Orlando and then check your room before you bring ANY luggage in the room.  Unfortunately we learned the hard way (never thought of checking for bed bugs) and now we are dealing with trying to get the nasty bugs out of our home as they hitchhiked home in our luggage.  Got bites while there but thought they were mosquitos or chiggers.  I was wrong.  Can't tell you the stress and financial burden this is putting us through.  

Just hoping to help someone avoid our fate.


----------



## BrerSam

I got bed bug bites all over me when i stayed in the Sheraton Safari, they moved us to another room and checked the bed and told us they did not find any but i had so many bites all over my back and everywhere it had to be them so yeah its good to check!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Check when you check in anywhere.. not just Orlando!


----------



## tndislvr

You are so right.....check anywhere.  I guess I said Orlando because most people on this board are headed there.  I hope we can remedy our problem quickly....because it is really taking a toll on me.  I've barely slept in two weeks, am stressed, anxious, worried (that my kids will get bitten), and just grossed out by the whole thing.  My husband wants to take a long weekend trip for the 4th but I refuse because that would mean staying in another hotel potentially bringing more of these things home with us.  I don't wish this on anyone.


----------



## tndislvr

So sorry to hear you got bitten BrerSam.  I hope they didn't come home with you as well.  And the hotel may have been telling the truth - they may not have seen any bugs.  The little devils are very good at hiding.  We didn't see anything either but I was getting bitten.  The pest control company didn't see anything....till they sprayed something on our bed....and that made them come out.  So I'm sure that is what was biting you whether the hotel staff saw them or not.


----------



## grammynelliebelle

How can you do a quick check when checking into a room? It sounds like these things can be very hard to detect. Grammy


----------



## A Mickeyfan

grammynelliebelle said:


> How can you do a quick check when checking into a room? It sounds like these things can be very hard to detect. Grammy



rule of thumb is to pull the sheets up off the corners and look for any thing on the mattress creases... like small spots (black/brownish) could be the bugs...also look for blood droplets.   

I was bitten in Pop Century.  Disney tied saying it was fleas & I must have had an allergic reaction.  I know they weren't flea bites...  they had to call 911 because my legs swelled so much from the bites.  They did change my room but still insisted not bed bugs..  What gets me is, why would they say "fleas" since that is just as bad..   either way there were bugs on that bed.  I figured if it were fleas, they would have been in the carpet & others in the room (my DD's) would have been bitten too.. I  was the only one & I slept in the bed alone...


----------



## Mickeypooh99

A Mickeyfan said:


> rule of thumb is to pull the sheets up off the corners and look for any thing on the mattress creases... like small spots (black/brownish) could be the bugs...also look for blood droplets.
> 
> I was bitten in Pop Century.  Disney tied saying it was fleas & I must have had an allergic reaction.  I know they weren't flea bites...  they had to call 911 because my legs swelled so much from the bites.  They did change my room but still insisted not bed bugs..  What gets me is, why would they say "fleas" since that is just as bad..   either way there were bugs on that bed.  I figured if it were fleas, they would have been in the carpet & others in the room (my DD's) would have been bitten too.. I  was the only one & I slept in the bed alone...



Oh my gosh.  Why would fleas be better than bed bugs.    Either way is .  I hear more and more about bedbugs, and I have been checking beds whenever we are on vacation.


----------



## tndislvr

Fleas are bad.....but trust me, bed bugs are worse.  Worse because they are MUCH harder to detect and treat.  I used to have pets therefore fleas in the house from time to time.  Usually one treatment of the pets and home and fleas were gone.  I don't know how many treatments we will have to have to get thebed bugs out of our home.  The psychological impact is unbelievable.  My DH can't understand why I am so upset by this but I don't think he realizes how fast they could overtake our home and just how hard they can be to obliterate.  So for now and the forseeable future we are living out of ziploc bags and praying we don't spread the parasites further.  While there are WAY worse things that can happen to a person, waking up with a blood spot on your clothing that you KNOW is from a squished bed bug seems pretty horrible when it happens.  I guess the positive side of that is there is one less in my house now!

One other bit of bad news......you may not even see visible signs of them on the mattress or headboard.  We had NO visible signs other than I was getting bitten (well, we are probably all being bitten but I am the only one in my home having an allergic reaction to the bites).  I think from now on I will carry pesticide with me and treat the mattress upon arrival....and boil my clothes and treat my suitcase when we get back home.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

tndislvr said:


> One other bit of bad news......*you may not even see visible signs of them on the mattress or headboard.*  We had NO visible signs other than I was getting bitten (well, we are probably all being bitten but I am the only one in my home having an allergic reaction to the bites).  I think from now on I will carry pesticide with me and treat the mattress upon arrival....and boil my clothes and treat my suitcase when we get back home.



OMG!!! I didn't know that.  So even though we check & see nothing prior to settling in the room, there still could be


----------



## spiceycat

they also hid in the drawers - so they are very, very hard to kill.

they will get in everything and they are tiny - so much harder to see than fleas.

since disney does not allow pets in their rooms - would also wonder about the fleas. if it was a service dog - would expect them to throughly clean the room - before allowing in another guest.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

spiceycat said:


> they also hid in the drawers - so they are very, very hard to kill.
> 
> they will get in everything and they are tiny - so much harder to see than fleas.
> 
> since disney does not allow pets in their rooms - would also wonder about the fleas. if it was a service dog - would expect them to throughly clean the room - before allowing in another guest.



those were my thoughts when they said that to me...


----------



## Spanky

When traveling do not sit your suitcase on the floor of the hotel room. Put it up on a luggage stand or on top of the dresser - same with your shoes - do not leave them on the floor. This helps to make it harder for you to pick up any hitch hiking bed bugs to take home with you. Be especially careful if your travel with your own pillow. It is my understanding the bed bugs love to get inside the pillow and then you take them home with you. Folks, - it is not just cheap hotels - 5 start hotels have bed bugs too. All the international travelling that we now do has brought bed bugs back to the United States after having rid ourselves of this problem back in the 50s when we were allowed to use products that are no longer on the marked. [DDT]


----------



## A Mickeyfan

never thought about my shoes on the floor!!!!


----------



## mrzrich

This is what you are looking for.  Bed bug poop.


----------



## tndislvr

It definitely isn't just cheap hotels.  We were staying at I'd say a 4 star resort and got them there.  It doesn't indicate uncleanliness because our unit was spotless.  Just a prior guest had left them behind and we were lucky enough to bring them home.  The PCO was able to find them in one bedroom in our home but not in our master bedroom.  But I know they are there as I got bitten again last night.  Unfortunately I think they may be nesting in my bed frame.  Hopefully I caught it early enough that we can get rid of them before they are in every room in the house.  However, we've been home 4 weeks and they are already in two rooms so I think their numbers are already large.

On another note, I did call the resort to complain and hopefully prevent the same fate for another traveler.  I must say they didn't sound the least bit surprised when I told them.


----------



## liznboys

Thank you for the warning and advice, tndislvr.  Hang in there...


----------



## Tamdude

Spanky said:


> Be especially careful if your travel with your own pillow. It is my understanding the bed bugs love to get inside the pillow and then you take them home with you.  [DDT]


 

I travel with my own pillow all the time - I have never thought of this.... Thank-you for bringing this to my attention!!!  This thread has been very helpful!


----------



## Tink Mick Koda Miles

ugh gag me.. what can we bring to treat the matress? n ugh i dont even kno what to look for i thought they were big!


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

You have to know where you are bitten the most..........is it your bedroom? or living room?.....because if it is your bedroom you have no choice but to throw it away... 

The headboard could be saved..........bedbugs dont like heat so put everything in plastic bags real tight and set them out in the sun...........with summer hopefully its hot enough.


----------



## Bella the Ball 360

tndislvr said:


> Fleas are bad.....but trust me, bed bugs are worse.  Worse because they are MUCH harder to detect and treat.  I used to have pets therefore fleas in the house from time to time.  Usually one treatment of the pets and home and fleas were gone.  I don't know how many treatments we will have to have to get thebed bugs out of our home.  The psychological impact is unbelievable.  My DH can't understand why I am so upset by this but I don't think he realizes how fast they could overtake our home and just how hard they can be to obliterate.  So for now and the forseeable future we are living out of ziploc bags and praying we don't spread the parasites further.  While there are WAY worse things that can happen to a person, waking up with a blood spot on your clothing that you KNOW is from a squished bed bug seems pretty horrible when it happens.  I guess the positive side of that is there is one less in my house now!
> 
> One other bit of bad news......you may not even see visible signs of them on the mattress or headboard.  We had NO visible signs other than I was getting bitten (well, we are probably all being bitten but I am the only one in my home having an allergic reaction to the bites).  I think from now on I will carry pesticide with me and treat the mattress upon arrival....and boil my clothes and treat my suitcase when we get back home.



Okay you are experiencing one of my biggest fears....you said carry pesticide what kind are you using to kill the bed bugs. I did not think there was anything except moving out and spraying the whole appartment.

Please let me know becasue I am going in AUgust and I would be sure to get some pesticide.


----------



## tndislvr

I have heard that RID spray (normally used for head lice) kills them but I don't know if it has a residual effect or not.  I think I'm carrying some on our next trip just to be safe.  

I didn't mean to alarm anyone by starting this thread but just wanted to give others advice I wish I'd had before our last trip.  I'd never thought of bed bugs when traveling (although I should have) but now it will be first and formost on my mind every time we travel.  It is now my biggest fear about traveling.  I will reiterate that I don't think this happens to the majority of travelers.....we just got unlucky.  We have had one treatment with the second scheduled for next week.  The PCO thinks they will be gone after that but I think I'm going to insist on monthly treatments for at least 3 months.  The PCO even told me to have the dog come back out in 3 months because (and I appreciate his honesty) the treatment could cause some of them to become "dormant but not dead" as unless the chemical hits them directly a lot of residual chemicals don't work.  Plus the little buggers can hide anywhere.  Even the clock radio.  I'm throwing mine out and getting a new one.  No need to take chances.  I think we caught our "infestation" (ugh - I hate saying that) early so hopefully we will fare better than others (I have heard of it taking months or even a year to get rid of them in bad cases) but I know we could be in for the long haul.  So for now we'll be living out of ziploc bags and washing the sheets at least every other day! 

Again, I truly didn't mean to alarm anyone.....just wanted everyone to think of that first when walking in your room.  I read something somewhere about keeping your suitcase off the floor or beds and only use the luggage rack and don't unpack your clothes (hanging in the closet may be okay but don't use the dresser).  Also keep your shoes off the floor.  Next trip I'm taking a BUNCH of ziploc bags and our shoes and dirty clothes will be going in them nightly.  I think I also read somewhere someone said they kept their suitcase in the tub (as I think they have trouble climbing slick surfaces) but if you only have one bathroom this might not be feasible.

Hope some of this helps someone.  And if anyone else has any advice please keep it coming because I'm open to any suggestions!


----------



## tndislvr

HATE. THESE. BUGS.  I think the first pest control service just made them mad.  Now they are biting all of us instead of just me.  They are biting my babies now.  It is war.  Will be calling the PCO tomorrow and telling him to hit them with all he's got.  Everyone please keep your fingers crossed we will get rid of them quickly.  It has only been 1.5 weeks (since confirmed) and I am tired of this.  I can't imagine going on like this for months.  I've been trying REALLY hard to not be angry with the resort (as it was a guest's fault the BB's were there) but I'm really starting to get angry.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

tndislvr said:


> HATE. THESE. BUGS.  I think the first pest control service just made them mad.  Now they are biting all of us instead of just me.  They are biting my babies now.  It is war.  Will be calling the PCO tomorrow and telling him to hit them with all he's got.  Everyone please keep your fingers crossed we will get rid of them quickly.  It has only been 1.5 weeks (since confirmed) and I am tired of this.  I can't imagine going on like this for months.  I've been trying REALLY hard to not be angry with the resort (as it was a guest's fault the BB's were there) but I'm really starting to get angry.


Oh man, my heart really goes out to you in this battle.   I thank God that did not happen to me..  I hope it all turns out well for  you and* soon*


----------



## sjanus

Wow, that is just awful!!!! Did you try buying zippered plastic mattress covers.  I had read on another site that if you cover your mattresses with these, the heat will get them eventually and kill them.  Is your bug control people specialists in bed bugs?  Maybe you should get a second opinion.  Scary how they have spread in such a short time.  I will not be taking my pillow (which I love to have) to hotels any more!!! Let us know what eventually works.

Sandy


----------



## tndislvr

Unfortunately we have one of those Select Comfort air beds and the mattress covers won't work on those because you'd have to cut the cover to put the hose through thus leaving a possible hole for the bugs to get in and out.  I think we may just disconnect the bed and put the cover on it anyway as the bed is really too expensive to just throw away.  I did get covers for my new pillows though as I don't want to have to keep throwing pillows away until the bugs are gone.  My fear is they are nesting in the bed frame and we really can't afford to throw that away.  I've already thrown away hundreds of dollars worth of good stuff for fear it was infested.  

We came home on May 29th and had the PCO confirm bed bugs last Monday so they had 4 weeks to multiply.  A fertilized female lays 3-5 eggs a day so it is easy to see how their numbers have grown so quickly.  I'm still hoping we caught it early enough to eradicate the problem in a few treatments....but knowing how they can hide and lie dormant I know the reality is we could be in this for the long haul.  The PCO even told me they could seemingly be gone for a month or so and then we could start getting bitten again because they are such good hiders and can go a long time without eating.  

The good news is mentally I'm dealing with this a LITTLE better now.  Still paranoid and constantly feel like I'm itching but I've realized that it is what it is and now we just have to deal with it.  Luckily my DH is a much more relaxed person than I am as if both of us were as obsessed with this it'd be one scary household!


----------



## NaplesRI

I really feel for you and hope your situation resolves soon!

I am paranoid about bedbugs whenever I stay in a hotel. I wish they would become extinct but the nasty things never seem to.

Good luck- you are in my thoughts


----------



## PGHDisneyfan

FYI I had a little beg bug issue at the Hampton Inn in shrewsbury Pa just north of Baltimore a few years back. Put suspected objects in a zip lock bag and freeze them for a few days- that usally does the trick!


----------



## sjanus

Is it possible to buy rolled plastic about 4 mils thick from the hardware store, Lowe's, etc., and wrap your bed boards, etc., and then wrap it up good enough not to get air and then tape it around the edges.....just an idea....hope you get rid of them soon!

Sandy


----------



## tndislvr

Good idea, Sandy!  Thanks!  The PCO is bringing a cover tomorrow to try it and see if we can make it work on our mattress but if it doesn't that is a great idea!  My fear (and I'm having a lot of fears with these things) is that if I still leave the mattress connected to the air hose they can still get in and out via the air tube and escape via the pump.  I really just want to throw that mattress away and get a regular mattress that can be sealed in a cover.  My husband refuses, though, as we don't really have the money to buy a new mattress right now.  However, if that is the only way we can get rid of them that may be what we have to do.  

I'm so tired of this already.  Tired of living in fear my babies will wake up with 100 bites on them.  Tired of being scared I'm going to carry the bugs somewhere and pass it on to someone else.  Tired of hiding when the doorbell rings because I don't want anyone to come in for fear they will take the bugs home.  And I haven't even been dealing with this all that long.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

When we had our bed bug issue with Disney I was told when Disney finds the bugs in a room they close off that room, the rooms next to it, above and below it. All rooms are given a high temperature steam treatment. They said there are no chemicals allowed in the US that actually kill bed bugs, only legal option is high heat.  Disney then keeps the rooms out of commission for a month and rechecks and retreats as needed.

Did your pest company use a high heat treatment or some type of chemical? I would check around if it is a chemical as it may not be able to do the job!

Fortunately for us we found our bed bugs while still at the hotel so we never brought anything into our home and weren't infested. My thoughts go out to you!!


----------



## Disney_Luv

A Mickeyfan said:


> rule of thumb is to pull the sheets up off the corners and look for any thing on the mattress creases... like small spots (black/brownish) could be the bugs...also look for blood droplets.
> 
> I was bitten in Pop Century.  Disney tied saying it was fleas & I must have had an allergic reaction.  I know they weren't flea bites...  they had to call 911 because my legs swelled so much from the bites.  They did change my room but still insisted not bed bugs..  What gets me is, why would they say "fleas" since that is just as bad..   either way there were bugs on that bed.  I figured if it were fleas, they would have been in the carpet & others in the room (my DD's) would have been bitten too.. I  was the only one & I slept in the bed alone...



Do you mind if I ask when you stayed at Pop that this happens?  We are heading there in less than 3 weeks, and while I know it can happen anywhere, it still makes my skin crawl!


----------



## dtum

We got bed bugs back in 2004.  We're 99% sure they came from the cabin we stayed in at FW.  DH and I slept in the murphy bed (perfect breeding ground) and yes, we had our own pillows (and I know that's how they came home with us).

It took several months of being eaten alive before I found out what they were.   I was the only one getting bit and we thought it was an allergy or something, but the itching was horrible and my neck, arms and face were a red splotchy mess.  Bed bugs only bit at night and only the exposed part of your skin so my legs weren't bothered.  DH for some reason isn't tasty to bed bugs and  never got one bite.  Once we found out what they were had the exterminator come in.  Problem with them is they can't spray beds with the really strong stuff.  Back in the day they were treated with DDT, but that's illegal now.  Needless to say, it didn't kill the bugs (thank goodness we were able to sleep in our trailer while this was all going on).  They came back and treated again, told me to throw out my mattress, headboard, etc.  I had to clean out all the drawers and wash everything in them.  We had a new mattress and I wasn't going to throw it out.  We got the covers that you use for dust mites.  They have to have a really tight seal so they can't get out because they can live for a year even without feeding.  DH had some strong pesticide that we had used for fleas once and I had him spray down the room--I was so desperate I just wanted them gone!  That spray worked.  We had a bookcase bed that had sliding cabinets on it, lost the sliding part of the headboard--now we just have open cubbies.  

What made it really bad, it was the first time we had gone on vacation and not stayed in our camper.  Now I am totally paranoid.  On a recent trip to Tampa i took all the covers off the bed and examined the mattress and checked all around the headboard and still worried.  Once it happens to  you, you never forget.  

We did get lucky with our bugs (if you can say that).  Because we have hardwood floors they never left DH and I's bedroom.  Had we had carpet, they would have boroughed in and spread to the other rooms.

I feel so sorry for anyone who has to go through this.  There is nothing that compares to the stress of bed bugs.


----------



## beachbunny

In my experience, the first thing Disney does is to deny everything.  I was bitten while at Port Orleans Riverside.  I didn't realize what it was until I got home and had to visit my doctor because the bites got infected.  I reported the matter to Disney because I didn't want anyone else getting bitten.  But Disney's response was a very legal canned response denying everything.  Since it costs so much to close one room, much less the rooms next door, I doubt Disney would do this unless there was a huge infestation.  I tried and got a snippy response.  I guess the moral of my story is buyer beware - and as the OP said, check for bed bugs before accepting your room.


----------



## JustGot2BMe

When where you at Port Orleans Riverside? We are heading down in a few weeks and I hate any kind of bug except lady bugs!


----------



## dtum

Better to report them to the Health Department.  They will come in.  They didn't do anything in our case at FW because they said they don't cover campgrounds, but they do cover hotels.  We didn't know what they were until several months after arriving home.  GS had bites when we were there, but we thought it was those biting flies.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

> I was the only one getting bit and we thought it was an allergy or something, but the itching was horrible and my neck, arms and face were a red splotchy mess. Bed bugs only bit at night and only the exposed part of your skin so my legs weren't bothered. DH for some reason isn't tasty to bed bugs and never got one bite.



Actually your dh may have been getting bites. After our experience I did a lot of research and you only itcha nd show a welt if you are allergic to the bed bug bite. Many, many people are not allergeric so they have no idea they are even getting bit. This is another reason they spread so easily.  My Mom was in the room with us and she had no evidence of bites but the rest of us did.



beachbunny said:


> In my experience, the first thing Disney does is to deny everything.  I was bitten while at Port Orleans Riverside.  I didn't realize what it was until I got home and had to visit my doctor because the bites got infected.  I reported the matter to Disney because I didn't want anyone else getting bitten.  But Disney's response was a very legal canned response denying everything.  Since it costs so much to close one room, much less the rooms next door, I doubt Disney would do this unless there was a huge infestation.  I tried and got a snippy response.  I guess the moral of my story is buyer beware - and as the OP said, check for bed bugs before accepting your room.



It was quite the opposite for me. Disney took my report VERY seriously and were great about it. Never denied once. Maybe my room was especially bad or maybe it was the fact that I actually caught a bug and put it in a ziploc to show them!  LOL!


----------



## beachbunny

No, I had no smoking gun like your bed bug in a zip lock.  And I think few people who get bitten can actually catch a bug as evidence.  I think absent that, Disney will categorically deny everything.  

And I didn't know to look because, like dtum, I didn't know what I had until after I got home.  Luckily, they didn't follow me home.  

This happened last year.  I have been back to Disney since then and stayed on property, but I won't stay at POR again.  I know not all rooms there have bed bugs, but I can't get over the fact that mine did and it does not appear that POR did anything to fix it.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

beachbunny said:


> No, I had no smoking gun like your bed bug in a zip lock.  And I think few people who get bitten can actually catch a bug as evidence.  I think absent that, Disney will categorically deny everything.
> 
> 
> This happened last year.  I have been back to Disney since then and stayed on property, but I won't stay at POR again.  I know not all rooms there have bed bugs, but I can't get over the fact that mine did and it does not appear that POR did anything to fix it.



I guess I was "lucky" to get that bug! LOL! 

It has been over a year for us and I have returned and will go again in 2 weeks. I have not been back to the same resort though and I don't plan to either. Not really because of the bed bug issue but because the mousekeeping there was terrible and I didn't care for the room. For the same money there are other resorts I prefer.


----------



## fsmith2845

I feel for all who posted and has had to deal with these buggers..  I spent a couple of months over in Australia, staying at very nice hotel and kept noticing spots on my arms (mostly) and other parts.  I thought i had reacted to something in the room (detergents or something) until i started to do a little investigating into what the "bites" from bedbugs looked like.  After i figured that out did some investigating in the room and found some evidence of them and told management.  They looked at me like I was crazy but did move my room.  When i got home, never brought my luggage in the house, emptied everything in the garage, immediately washed all my clothes in hot water, left the luggage in the VERY HOT garage (it was summer when i came home).  I haven't had any evidence of any infestation (and this happened over 3 years ago now).  I got lucky but I learned to ALWAYS check.  As previous posters have mentioned, it;s not just the $49 a night motels, it can be any hotel 1-5 stars..  And with the turnaround that Disney has, I'm honestly surprised there aren't more cases..


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I guess I will keep staying in newer hotels then...yikes!!  I guess the only other option is to bring zippered bed and pillow covers with but those still take up space and are difficult to put on the bed.  It makes you wonder about what hotels on Disney property have new mattresses....

In the meantime, when traveling to Disney World, I will stay at the newly opened Holiday Inn at Downtown Disney - they just opened in March so there isn't much for bugs to feed off yet.


----------



## tndislvr

I'd love to say that new resorts won't have bed bugs but that just isn't the case.  We are going again in September to a resort that just opened in June and I'm just as worried about getting them there.  The resort we stayed in that caused this issue is only 4 or 5 years old.  Unfortunately, the very first guest in a room can bring them in and the infestation begins.  

I think the best advice is as previous posters have said - don't bring ANYTHING in your home upon returning.  I'm going to have plastic bags in our garage with clean clothes we will change in to before even entering our house, will put our dirty clothes in the bags, immediately put them in the washer (HOT water) and dry them on HIGH heat for at least 30 minutes (probably an hour to be safe).  I'll do this with everything in our luggage and the luggage will not come in the house until treated.  There are some pest strips you can get now that even kill the eggs so I will be putting my open luggage in a large trash bag with the strips for at least 5 days after coming home.  

As another poster said, once it has happened to you, you never forget it.


----------



## dtum

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> I guess I will keep staying in newer hotels then...yikes!!  I guess the only other option is to bring zippered bed and pillow covers with but those still take up space and are difficult to put on the bed.  It makes you wonder about what hotels on Disney property have new mattresses....
> 
> In the meantime, when traveling to Disney World, I will stay at the newly opened Holiday Inn at Downtown Disney - they just opened in March so there isn't much for bugs to feed off yet.



Taking zipper covers to the hotel won't stop getting the bugs, they love it hide in the headboard next to the wall.  The zipper covers are for your pillow and bed at home if you are one of the lucky ones who brings them home.  Just do a really good check of the mattress (especially along the seams), if you see anything like little black specs...watch out!  Also, don't put anything on the floor-they travel through the carpet and along the walls.


----------



## sanapp

Unfortunately I have had some non-direct experience with this at my work.  I work for a mental health center that works with adults in the community.  Using plastic on something is not going to help in an way.  They make special mattress covers that are bed bug rated which you can purchase to put you home mattress and box spring in.  You can silicone any cracks and crevices in your headboards or other bedroom furniture.  The bed bugs do not die from the heat in the covers, but they starve over a long period of time as they can not get out to feed.  There is no product that can be purchased to spray and kill the bed bugs, so I wouldn't bother.  The best way to kill them is through heat, but you have to bring it up to the high tempature slowly otherwise they flee the area that is being treated.  We have had to have a heat van come in and treat consumers furniture.  Basically they pile all of the furniture into the van and bring the heat up slowly and then bake the furniture for several hours.  The best thing to do is put all of your possibly infected clothes directly into the dryer and that could cook any potential bugs that you have brought home.  If you know that you have been exposed I would do this at a laundromat.  I have also known staff to put alchol directly on their skin when they have potentailly come in contact as they do not bite then.  You should also know that bed bugs typically feed during the overnight hours.  What some people do is shut all of the lights off and throw the sheets off and shine the bed with a flashlight to try and detect any signs of bed bugs.

I am staying at Windsor Hills in October and I will be inspecting all 3 bedrooms before my family enters the home!


----------



## mousetravel

tndislvr said:


> I have heard that RID spray (normally used for head lice) kills them but I don't know if it has a residual effect or not.  I think I'm carrying some on our next trip just to be safe.



The RID spray does work! We went to Peru about 2 weeks ago, and my doctor told me to buy a spray with "Permethrin" in it (RID), and spray all over the sheets, bedding, curtains, etc to keep bugs (all kinds) off of us. It worked and there was no kind of residual effect on us, and my daughter even has asthma and it didn't affect her. I think the spray container says to let it dry for 24 hours, but we sprayed when we got there, and by the time we went to bed, it was OK.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

What sizes do they have for the spray?  Is this something that you are going to have to check in luggage or are there small enough sizes to carry on the plane?  I guess along with my clorox wipes, I am going to have to include this from now on.


----------



## mousetravel

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> What sizes do they have for the spray?  Is this something that you are going to have to check in luggage or are there small enough sizes to carry on the plane?  I guess along with my clorox wipes, I am going to have to include this from now on.



There was only one size, and I think it was maybe 5 or 6 oz. I put mine in checked luggage.


----------



## Big_Disney_Fan

This was posted a few months ago from a person who's husband managed a hotel.  If nothing else it is funny.  You will need a maxi pad.  Leave your luggage outside of the room.  pull back the sheets and rub the sticky side of the maxi pad along the bottom of the mattess at the foot of the bed.  if you pick up red and black spots (blood new and old) you have bed bugs.  Take the proof to the front desk and ask for a new room.  If nothing else they will want to take care of the person waiving a maxi pad around the reception desk.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Big_Disney_Fan said:


> This was posted a few months ago from a person who's husband managed a hotel.  If nothing else it is funny.  You will need a maxi pad.  Leave your luggage outside of the room.  pull back the sheets and rub the sticky side of the maxi pad along the bottom of the mattess at the foot of the bed.  if you pick up red and black spots (blood new and old) you have bed bugs.  Take the proof to the front desk and ask for a new room.  If nothing else they will want to take care of the person waiving a maxi pad around the reception desk.



I work in the industry and it would be very difficult (albeit a long procedure) to keep trying out rooms.  I would rather just spray to be on the safe side.  As pointed out in previous posts, the infestation appears to go everywhere so it wouldn't just be a room with bugs...it would be a lot of them.  Plus, it all depends on the age of the hotel (last refurbishment) because the less stuff to feed on, the less chances they will be around.  I know that at home, we don't change out our mattresses very often so I bet they think they have gotten to heaven if any hitch a ride back.   If I was actually still working in actual hotels I think this would be my worst fear.  I think I would just have my housekeepers carry the RID and spray it on a weekly basis.  What a nightmare!  I never encountered this...I wonder why all of a sudden they have gotten out of control?


----------



## drag n' fly

Spanky said:


> When traveling do not sit your suitcase on the floor of the hotel room. Put it up on a luggage stand or on top of the dresser - same with your shoes - do not leave them on the floor. This helps to make it harder for you to pick up any hitch hiking bed bugs to take home with you. Be especially careful if your travel with your own pillow. It is my understanding the bed bugs love to get inside the pillow and then you take them home with you. Folks, - it is not just cheap hotels - 5 start hotels have bed bugs too. All the international travelling that we now do has brought bed bugs back to the United States after having rid ourselves of this problem back in the 50s when we were allowed to use products that are no longer on the marked. [DDT]



Unfortunately this is how we learned the hard way. After 10 days at POR (no where else) we arrived home with what I thought were some sort of mosquito bites. Well it just got worse and worse and worse...hundreds and hundreds of dollars later we finally got rid of them after the doctor said they looked exactly like bed bug bites and we knew what we were dealing with. 
I always check the room before I even bring in my luggage now. I never keep my suitcases on the floor anymore. I always bring a cheap pop up hamper for any dirty clothes. I bring a black garbage bag to put our shoes on. It was pure...


----------



## dtum

drag n' fly said:


> Unfortunately this is how we learned the hard way. After 10 days at POR (no where else) we arrived home with what I thought were some sort of mosquito bites. Well it just got worse and worse and worse...hundreds and hundreds of dollars later we finally got rid of them after the doctor said they looked exactly like bed bug bites and we knew what we were dealing with.
> I always check the room before I even bring in my luggage now. I never keep my suitcases on the floor anymore. I always bring a cheap pop up hamper for any dirty clothes. I bring a black garbage bag to put our shoes on. It was pure...



That hamper is a great idea.  We have a large mesh laundry bag that i hang on the back of the bathroom door on the hook, but when it starts to get full it can get in the way.  The house we are going to rent in Windsor Hills has a washer and dryer so everything will be cleaned before we leave.  Can never be too careful, unfortunately, it only takes one of those little critters to ruin your whole life.


----------



## Bella the Ball 360

tndislvr said:


> Good idea, Sandy!  Thanks!  The PCO is bringing a cover tomorrow to try it and see if we can make it work on our mattress but if it doesn't that is a great idea!  My fear (and I'm having a lot of fears with these things) is that if I still leave the mattress connected to the air hose they can still get in and out via the air tube and escape via the pump.  I really just want to throw that mattress away and get a regular mattress that can be sealed in a cover.  My husband refuses, though, as we don't really have the money to buy a new mattress right now.  However, if that is the only way we can get rid of them that may be what we have to do.
> 
> I'm so tired of this already.  Tired of living in fear my babies will wake up with 100 bites on them.  Tired of being scared I'm going to carry the bugs somewhere and pass it on to someone else.  Tired of hiding when the doorbell rings because I don't want anyone to come in for fear they will take the bugs home.  And I haven't even been dealing with this all that long.



Did you contact the resort? I am half way through this thread and I do not remember if you said what the name is.  IMHO they should have housekeeping trained to look for signs of BB when they change the sheets. In fact I would assume that they do but who knows. 

When I was in Home Depot yesterday I noticed they have a spray that you can take with you to hotels that will kill bed bugs. I do not know if it works but I am going to go back and buy it before vacation. The thing that worries me is my DH travels for work and I asked him if he would do this when he goes away on business but he said he would not.  I hate to think your children are being subjected to this even more than the adults ....but then they most likely don't understand so it would not be as big a deal to them psychologically.  That is probably worse.


----------



## dzorn

Bella the Ball 360 said:


> Did you contact the resort? I am half way through this thread and I do not remember if you said what the name is.  IMHO they should have housekeeping trained to look for signs of BB when they change the sheets. In fact I would assume that they do but who knows.
> 
> When I was in Home Depot yesterday I noticed they have a spray that you can take with you to hotels that will kill bed bugs. I do not know if it works but I am going to go back and buy it before vacation. The thing that worries me is my DH travels for work and I asked him if he would do this when he goes away on business but he said he would not.  I hate to think your children are being subjected to this even more than the adults ....but then they most likely don't understand so it would not be as big a deal to them psychologically.  That is probably worse.



Well I hate to think of children being subjected to pesticide unnecessarily. I boggles my mind that someone would spray it in a sleeping area just to be on the safe side without proof that a problem exists. 

By all means check for bed bugs and inform/insist that you be moved if found but don't randomly spray products that you truly do not no the health risks of.



Denise in MI


----------



## SAGE

What a nightmare for everyone who has dealt with bed bugs!!!
I'm so sorry!!! 

Now I'm considering grabbing my own luggage instead of ME putting it in our room for the day.  

A previous poster mentioned contacting the Health Dept if the hotel ignores the issue.  I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## dtum

dzorn said:


> Well I hate to think of children being subjected to pesticide unnecessarily. I boggles my mind that someone would spray it in a sleeping area just to be on the safe side without proof that a problem exists.
> 
> By all means check for bed bugs and inform/insist that you be moved if found but don't randomly spray products that you truly do not no the health risks of.
> 
> 
> 
> Denise in MI



Having been through the bed bugs, I still wouldn't spray my bed when there's no sign of them.  It's very easy to see it they are around, just turn the sheets and mattress covers back and look at the seams along the mattress, if they have little black specs...you've got them.  If the mattress is clean, it should be fine...just take the normal precautions mentioned by others re: luggage, etc.


----------



## tndislvr

While I do agree that I don't want to spray pesticides unnecessarily I also know first hand that you can't always tell if bed bugs are there or not.  We have been dealing with this for almost a month now.  The bugs were identified in one room in my home (I personally saw them) but now they have migrated to another and we (nor the PCO) can find any sign of them.  The only way I know without a doubt they are in that room, too, is because I am waking up with bites and blood spots on my clothes.  They are so good at hiding.  We are actually having the bed bug dog come out AGAIN today since the PCO cannot find where they are nesting.  And it isn't for lack of trying as I have been there when they have been looking for the little blood suckers.  I guess knowing that is why I MIGHT consider spraying even if there is no evidence of BB's.  The best idea is probably just to treat all clothing and luggage upon returning home as if it IS infested with BB's.  I didn't mean to give the impression I'd just randomly spray pesticides.  Probably random typing on no sleep (which I have done VERY little of the past month)!


----------



## tndislvr

To Bella - I did contact the resort and they said they would file a report.  They were supposed to call me back the same day to give me the report number for reference.  It has been 11 days and no phone call.  I'm calling them today, though.  My guess is they assume most people will just drop the complaint.  I can't, though.  Even if they don't help us with the cost incurred thus far (at $1300 now and climbing....and think they may even be in my car now - YUCK!!!!!) I want to spare anyone else the same headache.  While there are WAY worse things that could happen to me and my family these bed bugs seem pretty horrible right now.


----------



## Craigdarroch

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> When we had our bed bug issue with Disney I was told when Disney finds the bugs in a room they close off that room, the rooms next to it, above and below it. All rooms are given a high temperature steam treatment. They said there are no chemicals allowed in the US that actually kill bed bugs, only legal option is high heat.  Disney then keeps the rooms out of commission for a month and rechecks and retreats as needed.
> 
> Did your pest company use a high heat treatment or some type of chemical? I would check around if it is a chemical as it may not be able to do the job!
> 
> Fortunately for us we found our bed bugs while still at the hotel so we never brought anything into our home and weren't infested. My thoughts go out to you!!




This is absolutely NOT true (or at least, not "always" true). 2 years ago we were staying at POP and our friends stayed in the room right beside ours. We had a knock on our door in the middle of the night and it was our friends letting us know they were being moved to another area of the resort because they had found their bed infested with bed-bugs and they had both been bitten.

We were never moved from the adjacent room (they said the resort was at capacity) and less than a full 24 hours later, there were new guests in the bed-bug room. We knocked on their door and told them about our friends finding the bugs and they went to look at the beds and sure enough, we saw the little buggers! They packed up everything and headed for the front desk to be moved. They were upgraded to Saratoga and before they left, came to thank us for alerting them. 
Once again, in about 24 hours, the room beside us had guests. We went to talk to the front desk about the fact that this room was not being quarantined and they said they had sealed the room and turned the heat up for 12 hours to kill the bugs. Sorry, but that won't work.
We asked to be moved because we were terrified they would migrate to our room via the adjoining door but the manager said there was no evidence of a problem in our room therefore, they wouldn't move us.

We were lucky enough to escape the bed-bug problem, but Disney certainly didn't take it seriously.

On a side note. We also found 3 different live cockroaches in our room at the CBR a few years back and they were just as nonchalant as with the bed bugs. In fact, the CM's exact words were "so?"
I guess they felt that cockroaches were just part of the resort "theming".

While I realize Disney is far from the only hotel with these problems, their customer service when dealing with this (at least in our case) was appalling.


I'm so sorry this happened to you TNDISLVR, I really and truly feel for you and I pray your troubles will be over very soon and you will never again have to worry about these critters. Many blessings to you and your family and thanks for reminding us we can never be too careful.

One more note.... bed-bugs come from people carrying them into hotel rooms.
Please, please, please.... if you know you have an infestation of these critters in your home or elsewhere, and you are heading to a hotel while your place is being treated, make sure your clothes and luggage and "bodies" are free of these pests before bringing them into a hotel room and passing on the problem. You would only be perpetuating the problem which may come back to haunt you on another occassion.


----------



## tndislvr

Thanks so much Craigdarroch.  I appreciate your kind words!  I don't feel like this nightmare is ever going to end.  Had the "bed bug dogs" back out yesterday and the bugs are still in the original infested room, still in our bedroom, now in our powder room (really weird and have no idea how they got there) and are in my son's car seat in my car.  This with me being SUPER careful about everything.  I have done everything the PCO recommended.  Washed and bagged everything (and the dogs flagged one of the bags of "treated" laundry), taking off clothes before leaving affected room, being extra cautious....and still we are losing this battle.  PCO coming again today for round three.  And I know there will be a round four because they will have to come back to treat for any eggs that may hatch over the next week or so.  I'm most disturbed by the car seat as if they are in the car seat they are probably elsewhere in the car.  I am SO afraid of carrying them to my work or to my kids school.  The PCO will treat my car tonight as well but cars are extra hard to treat because of all the nooks and crannies where these bugs can hide.  

Everyone please forgive my continual ranting and complaining.  I haven't slept or eaten in days and I think I'm starting to get a little delirious.


----------



## Virgderon

This is terrible. I'm so sorry for you.  I use the steam cleaner on my mattress once a week and also wash my sheets in hot water.  Do any of you know if that is an adequate defense should we pick up bed bugs somehow? We are staying at hotels 4 nights this month.


----------



## Legendofthehawk

First, I am so sorry for the OP... I know how horrible this is! 


Virgderon said:


> This is terrible. I'm so sorry for you.  I use the steam cleaner on my mattress once a week and also wash my sheets in hot water.  Do any of you know if that is an adequate defense should we pick up bed bugs somehow? We are staying at hotels 4 nights this month.



Really what they say is true. A once of prevention is worth a pound of cure. If you are staying 4 nights, I don't think it would hurt what so ever to get mattress covers for your mattresses now. To be kept on a least a few weeks. 

Pack all of your outfits in ziplock bags, make sure to pack one extra. So on our laundry day when washing everything you still have one clean. It also can't hurt to add some borax into your laundry, with everything washed and dried on hot. All outfits go back into the ziplock bag, so in the event you have some riders.. they aren't coming through your laundry. 

It may see like a super paranoid thing to do, but once they get in, you never ever forget.


----------



## Craigdarroch

I hate to say it Virg, but no, steam cleaning will not defeat these little monsters. Washing your sheets in hot water may rid the sheets of any that may be lurking, but the fact is, they really only want to be in the sheets when YOU are there so they can feed. Most times they are hiding in the bedboards or along the seams of the mattress or in the carpet near the foot of the bed. 

TNDISLVR.... I just can't even imagine what you are going through. You poor thing. I wish I could wave a magic wand and just have all your BB problems be over. Truly a nightmare indeed. Trust me when I say you have been in my prayers. 
Just keep thinking.... one day this will all be over and life will be normal again. It won't happen overnight, but you'll get there. Hang in there sweetie, don't lose faith


----------



## Blanche_Neige

mrzrich said:


> This is what you are looking for.  Bed bug poop.



Thanks for the picture, it will makes it easy to check the mattress if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## victory-rc

What the !  ....  disney cutting costs on washing sheets or something ?
maid service SHOULD have a simple spray bottle for this.

They walk in the room and spray it around it kills everything,they have it up here in connecticut (mohegan sun)

This is cost cutting gone to far !.


----------



## miprender

tndislvr said:


> Thanks so much Craigdarroch.  I appreciate your kind words!  I don't feel like this nightmare is ever going to end.  Had the "bed bug dogs" back out yesterday and the bugs are still in the original infested room, still in our bedroom, now in our powder room (really weird and have no idea how they got there) and are in my son's car seat in my car.  This with me being SUPER careful about everything.  I have done everything the PCO recommended.  Washed and bagged everything (and the dogs flagged one of the bags of "treated" laundry), taking off clothes before leaving affected room, being extra cautious....and still we are losing this battle.  PCO coming again today for round three.  And I know there will be a round four because they will have to come back to treat for any eggs that may hatch over the next week or so.  I'm most disturbed by the car seat as if they are in the car seat they are probably elsewhere in the car.  I am SO afraid of carrying them to my work or to my kids school.  The PCO will treat my car tonight as well but cars are extra hard to treat because of all the nooks and crannies where these bugs can hide.
> 
> Everyone please forgive my continual ranting and complaining.  I haven't slept or eaten in days and I think I'm starting to get a little delirious.



OMG..that is awful...

But if they are in your car can you leave your car parked in the sun all day. I once read here on the DIS that if you return from your trip in the summer leave your luggage in the hot car for a few days and that will kill everything.

Luckily I never had to try it though.


----------



## melancholywings

If they can get in your luggage - then what's to stop them from getting in your check in luggage during a flight?


----------



## Virgderon

It does sound like it is a luck of the draw kind of thing- and terrible luck if you end up with them. I think all you can do is take the precautions mentioned and hope for the best. Thanks for the heads up and the good advice- I'll never put my suitcase on the floor in a hotel again!


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

melancholywings said:


> If they can get in your luggage - then what's to stop them from getting in your check in luggage during a flight?



There's not!  That is one of the many reasons they are spreading so easily.

AS for the PP about the mousekeeping spraying the sheets. The only pesticides that kill bed bugs is outlawed in the US so that is not an option. This too is another reason they are spreading so easily!


----------



## tndislvr

Craigdarroch - thank you!  I really appreciate your kind words and prayers.  Means a lot!

Well, I feel a little better tonight after the PCO came.  The owner came tonight and he put my mind at ease a little (just a little, though).  He was very encouraging and told me we will beat this it is just going to take a little longer than we had hoped.  I hope he is right.  We still have a lot of unknowns.  He is trying to save our bed frame but he told me to prepare for the worst case scenario of getting rid of it (another $1500 down the drain if we have to do this).  So far this is what this has cost us:

$149 initial inspection by dog (required by any PCO in my area before they will treat for bed bugs)

$650 initial treatment

$100 follow up treatment

$75 dog inspection again (due to the fact they were still here after 2 treatments and seemingly spreading)

$149 dog inspection in a month or so 

$90 air mattress to sleep on while bed treated (we only had two beds in the house and had to throw out the other one)

$40 new cheapo bed linens (in case I have to throw them away)

$100 in new pillows and dust mite covers that I may have to throw away to get bed bug free

$109 bed bug mattress cover for mattress we hope to save

This is just what has been incurred thus far.  I did contact the adjuster handling the claim for the resort.  I have to fax him all receipts tomorrow and he will then follow up with the resort.  I'm not really expecting much....but if they pay anything it will help!


----------



## Enter User Name

This is really terrible.  I am very sad to hear this is happening to your family.

The first thing I do when I walk into a room is peel back the covers.  I look in the folds of the mattress then under it, under the lamp, behind the headboard (sometimes I even remove it) then in the bedside tables.  If I find anything that looks like frass (bug poo) I put it on a wet piece of toilet paper.  If the suspect poo makes a red spot when wet there is a good chance it is from either a bed bug or a flea.  
I thankfully have never found anything.
My husband jokes that I should take my "CSI" lamp too.  It makes any organic matter turn blue.  I would probably never sleep in a hotel again though.  

Once again I am sorry you are going through this.  I can really sympathize as we once got clothing moths and I remember what I went through to get rid of those-and they were not hurting anything other than our clothes.  I hope this resolves for you.


----------



## victory-rc

I had to call a friend to find out the name but it works good I was just told,sounds like you need alot.I hope this works,I may order some for myself and try it before checking in the room give it a good spray,like disney SHOULD be doing.

--->  http://www.garden.com/item/permacide-bed-bug-killer-ready-to-use-quart/G21899/


----------



## Bella the Ball 360

victory-rc said:


> I had to call a friend to find out the name but it works good I was just told,sounds like you need alot.I hope this works,I may order some for myself and try it before checking in the room give it a good spray,like disney SHOULD be doing.
> 
> --->  http://www.garden.com/item/permacide-bed-bug-killer-ready-to-use-quart/G21899/



Any idea how long you need to wait before you can use the area after you spray?  I Looked on line at the link and I could no find the specs on this product.


----------



## a1tinkfans

This is HORRIFYING to me.........

SO sorry to hear this OP!  I really feel for you/r family!
Check out bedbugregistry.com
free service that LISTS the hotels/places there were infestations..........though I doubt a hotel would report it, I guess patrons do........


----------



## kato0627

OMG you poor thing to the OP!!!  I am dying reading this thread.  One question from a few post ago.  Can they live under lamps???  I do check the matress when I check in.  Never thought to look in the drawers.  Can you see the poop???  I am freaked out.  Good luck to you!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't even say, go check into a hotel...


----------



## tndislvr

Unfortunately sometimes there are no obvious signs (if the infestation is not bad yet).  We had none of the typical signs you hear about (poop stains on mattress or headboard, molted skins, blood spots on sheets).  I just started getting bites.  Now since then I have had blood spots on my clothes and we saw a few squished ones in the bed but that was only once.  I am going crazy with this.  Still not sleeping, not eating, worrying all the time.  I'm terrified I have taken them to work.  Oh, and spending more money tomorrow getting carpets steamed, furniture treated, another pest control service.....this is bleeding us dry in more ways than one.


----------



## tndislvr

Oh, and to answer your question....depending on what type lamp yes, I think they could be in the lamp.  They can be in the clock radio, too.  Threw mine out tonight at the recommendation of my PCO....along with my bedside phone.


----------



## *Meagan*

ICK my skin is crawling just thinking about this!! ew ew ew ew!


thanks for sharing!


----------



## Craigdarroch

tndislvr.... how goes the battle sweetie?

Just checking in to let you know I'm still thinking about you and praying that you're winning the battle against these little "buggers".

Stray strong


----------



## MamaPotts

This has me totally freaked out... we're vacationing in a few weeks in a resort that a blogger reported had bed bugs. I have lymphedema in my right leg which always gets aggravated when we travel anyway. I really fear what a few bug bites could do to me.


----------



## kimmar067

mrzrich said:


> This is what you are looking for.  Bed bug poop.



....that is SOOOOO GROSS! However, now I know what to look for when we visit Mystic Dunes in 2 weeks....


----------



## kimmar067

tndislvr said:


> ....from now on I will carry pesticide with me and treat the mattress upon arrival.....



...what kind of pesticide is recommended??
[....man, I'm starting to feel ITCHY all over...]


----------



## tndislvr

My PCO told me RID spray works well to keep them at bay on vacation but there may be something better.  

Craigdarroch - thanks for checking on me!  The battle ensues.  They are not giving up without a fight.  They are in my car now and I'm afraid have also migrated to the living room.  All this after cleaning, steam cleaning everything, and 4 PCO treatments.  Really getting tired.  Great diet plan, though.  I've lost 10 pounds in two weeks.  Not healthy - but I so cannot eat or sleep.  I'm trying to keep my chin up but it is hard.  Every spot I see I think is a bug.  Think I'm going crazy!


----------



## kimmar067

tndislvr said:


> My PCO told me RID spray works well to keep them at bay on vacation but there may be something better....



...isn't that the stuff they use for lice?


----------



## Virgderon

tndislover, I 'm sorry to hear that your situation is still not resolved.

I know it is small comfort, but you helped many people with this thread. I stayed at the Radisson in Orlando Saturday night. I did a thorough inspection of the bed, put my suitcase up and off the floor, and brought home my clothes in plastic.

I would not have gone that far without this thread. Thanks again.


----------



## tndislvr

I'm so glad to hear that!  Thanks, as it does make me feel a little better!  Hopefully I have spared others my fate.  I learned a hard lesson.  But my purpose in starting this thread was to spare others.  Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## kimmar067

...you made ME aware too - THANKS!


----------



## mombg20062009

I read your post before going to Disney.  My son ended up with a rash with a few welts, but my husband who slept in the same bed did not have a rash.  We were thinking maybe it was the sunscreen but now I'm really concerned because I've seen a few more welts.  I did check the bed.  We were in a refurbished room at POP and we did not see anything on the bed.  We've been back from Disney for a week.  So, any recommendations?  Do you think the exterminators would be able to find any since I'm sure if we did bring them home there are that many of them yet?  He does have a lot of allergies so it still could be something totally not related.  AFter reading the whole thread, I'm really nervous but not sure if an exterminator could help at this point.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

mombg20062009 said:


> I read your post before going to Disney.  My son ended up with a rash with a few welts, but my husband who slept in the same bed did not have a rash.  We were thinking maybe it was the sunscreen but now I'm really concerned because I've seen a few more welts.  I did check the bed.  We were in a refurbished room at POP and we did not see anything on the bed.  We've been back from Disney for a week.  So, any recommendations?  Do you think the exterminators would be able to find any since I'm sure if we did bring them home there are that many of them yet?  He does have a lot of allergies so it still could be something totally not related.  AFter reading the whole thread, I'm really nervous but not sure if an exterminator could help at this point.  Thanks for any advice!



The bugs will most generally bite the exposed areas that are not under the covers (upper chest, neck, arms, etc). They don't live in the sheets but in the surrounding areas of the bed and then come to the bed to feed. When we were bitten all our bites were on shoulders, neck and arms.

If your son only has welts on his legs and he's the only one I would guess it is more likely he has the sun rash that people get on their legs at Disney (do a search for pictures and info) or was maybe bitten by something else while out and about at WDW. Boys tend to get into spots where the adults don't. 
IMO I'd watch it a little longer before calling in an exterminator.


----------



## Craigdarroch

I'm not sure if there is cause for alarm or not in this case mombg. If you check for images of bedbug bites on google, do they look similar to your son's? 
I have a tendency to get hives or a rash from the sun if I stay out in it too long, plus, there are lots of other little harmless creatures in Florida that may be foreign to you and therefore create a reaction when they bite (I remember getting bit by a red ant in World Showcase and I had a welt the size of a silver dollar). 

The thing is... I'm sure tndislvr did not post this to create panic or hysteria, but just to make us all aware to be careful and look for signs.

The fact remains, for the most part, I'm sure 98% of the time there is absolutely no cause for living in fear on what is supposed to be your vacation.
Just be diligent in checking when you enter the room. Don't be shy about asking the CM about it before they assign you to a room, a simple "has this particular room had any incidents of bed bugs in the past?" will let them know that you are aware of such things and will most likely be a problem for them if they send you to a room that they know has had a prior problem. 
Leave your luggage at the door, enter the room (with full shoes on... no sandals or bare feet), check the bed, bedframe and perimeter for signs. 
Once you feel secure about the situation, enter the room and make sure you always keep your suitcases off the floor and don't put your clothes in the dresser drawers. 
Then cross your fingers, pray to the anti-bed-bug buddha and take a deep breath and forget about it and go on to have a wonderful vacation 

Still thinking about you tndislvr


----------



## S. C.

a1tinkfans said:


> This is HORRIFYING to me.........
> 
> SO sorry to hear this OP!  I really feel for you/r family!
> Check out bedbugregistry.com
> free service that LISTS the hotels/places there were infestations..........though I doubt a hotel would report it, I guess patrons do........


thank you for the site. They even mentioned on one of the national news stations about a week ago that bed bugs are bad now. 

 We are going for an overnight trip in a few weeks, not so sure I want to go now.


----------



## mombg20062009

I did a lot of research after reading the thread.  The "rash" looks like bed bugs, but bed bug bites can look really different on different people.  Then we looked at heat rash and the bites look like that on his back.  Now, on his leg he has 6 bites 3 in one line and then another 3 in one line. (He doesn't sleep with covers). When reading on some pest control sites they said that can be a sign that they are bed bugs and not something else.  So, again, nothing has been conclusive.  We don't know either way.  I just wish I would have followed some of the percautions all of you have been forthcoming with.  We are traveling again in the next week, and I'll for certain take your advice.  As for now, I'm having a pest control coming out to do an ispection since it's free and then after talking with them- see what the next step might be if anything.  I'm so sorry you are dealing with this but appreciate the fact you are letting others Know the reality of the bed bug situation.  I'm not going to panic yet, but I'm going to do what I can now in hopes that if it is bedbugs they don't get out of control


----------



## victory-rc

victory-rc said:


> I had to call a friend to find out the name but it works good I was just told,sounds like you need alot.I hope this works,I may order some for myself and try it before checking in the room give it a good spray,like disney SHOULD be doing.
> 
> --->  http://www.garden.com/item/permacide-bed-bug-killer-ready-to-use-quart/G21899/


----------



## Craigdarroch

Please take precautions if you choose to use the above Permacide ^^^^
It is highly toxic to cats and may be toxic to smaller dogs as well.

While it is not thought to be immediately toxic to human beings, prolonged exposure may cause skin reaction and nasal or oral contact is thought to have carcinogenic effects on the liver.
So make sure you administer this product while wearing a mask (to prevent inhaling) and rubber gloves.

There is a product called "Rest Easy" that is supposed to be a "green", non-toxic bed bug killer. I imagine it's not quite as effective as the chemical pesticide versions, but it might give people some piece of mind knowing that it could significantly lower their chances of bringing the critters home with you. Apparently you can spray both the inside and outside of your luggage with it and also use it on the bed and surrounding areas in hotel rooms. 
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/rest-easy-bed-bug-spray-p-848.html


----------



## tndislvr

Craigdarroch is absolutely right.  I didn't start the thread to cause panic or paranoia....just really want to spare anyone else the situation we are enduring now.  If I had known then what I know now we would NOT have brought these bugs home with us.  Hopefully the info people have seen on this thread helps to know how to check for bed bugs and how to ensure you don't bring them home even if you don't see any signs in your room.  PP is also correct that probably 98% of the time you are fine and don't need to worry.  We really just got unlucky.

That being said, bed bugs are an epidemic now.  There have been reports in 48 states and the incidents are increasing due to the ease of spreading the bugs and their resistance to pesticides.  They are quite strong and from what I've read even if DDT were still legal to use they are now immune.  I have read that scientists are working on new pesticides since BB's are so resistant to most of the stuff we have available now.  That is why it is taking so long to get rid of them in my house.  The pesticide my PCO uses kills what it hits but residuals don't really work on bed bugs.  They are also using IGR's (insect growth regulators) which doesn't kill the bugs but interferes with their growth cycle and renders them sterile.  However, the effectiveness of IGR's is debatable on these guys.  I think the best thing we can all do is to try to prevent the spread of bed bugs.  From now on when I travel, even if just over night, I will treat my belongings as if they have been exposed.  Sure, it will be a pain, but well worth it.  I NEVER want to go through this again.

Mom - you are doing the right thing by getting a PCO to your home ASAP.  I wish we had sooner (as I waited almost 4 weeks) as maybe then our problem would have been easier to eradicate.  You might want to ask them ahead of time their policy on treating bed bugs.  All PCO's in my area refuse to treat unless there are visible signs or a bed bug dog indicates them in your home.  In my case, initially there were no visible signs in the house but the dog found them.  Keep me posted and best of luck to you!  

Craigdarroch - as always, thanks for thinking of me!  It really means a lot and helps to know I have friends out there rooting for me in this battle!


----------



## scubamouse

This has been a very helpful thread as I travel a lot for work and was already checking the mattress and keeping my luggage off the floor.

When you travel as a family where do you put your clothes if not in the dressers?  Would lysol wipes protect you if you wiped the dressers down before putting your clothes in?

Has anyone applied 'Rest Easy'?  Do you spray it everywhere?  I like the idea of something that is a lot less toxic to people.


----------



## Craigdarroch

We always keep our luggage on the racks supplied in the rooms (if there is only one, politely ask if they can give you another luggage rack, they're usually happy to oblige). We hang our clothes in the closet, provided we check the hangers first and the clothes do not touch any of the surrounding walls in the closet (you can also bring your own hangers from home). 
When you take an item of clothing out of your case, or put one back in, always zip or latch the suitcase shut (don't leave it sitting open or undone). This may seem like a hassle, but we do it on every trip and it's really not a big deal. 

If you must use the dresser drawers, make sure to do a thorough inspection. We actually bring a small magnifier on vacation with us (we started doing this when we took my niece and nephew on vacation as they got slivers that were hard to get out without a magnifier), but they come in handy for inspecting the bed, frames, drawers, etc. 
If you can bring some "rest easy" with you, it wouldn't hurt to spray the drawers first, as well as spraying the outside of your closed luggage. I personally wouldn't spray it inside my suitcase, but if you're really paranoid, it sounds like it's non-toxic and wouldn't be a problem. 

We also leave a note for housekeeping telling them NOT to turn on the air conditioning. Bed bugs love the cold. We ony turn it on when we are actually in the room.

As far as bites, I think in the future I am going to invest in a lightweight pair of "full" pajamas (long-sleeved top and full length pants style) rather than nighties or the t-shirt and boxers my DH and I normally sleep in. 

I'm hoping that little things will go a long way.

Tndislvr.... hope today has a little rainbow in it just for you


----------



## kimmar067

_* bump *_


----------



## Friendly Frog

Craigdarroch said:


> Please take precautions if you choose to use the above Permacide ^^^^
> It is highly toxic to cats and may be toxic to smaller dogs as well.
> 
> While it is not thought to be immediately toxic to human beings, prolonged exposure may cause skin reaction and nasal or oral contact is thought to have carcinogenic effects on the liver.
> So make sure you administer this product while wearing a mask (to prevent inhaling) and rubber gloves.
> 
> There is a product called "Rest Easy" that is supposed to be a "green", non-toxic bed bug killer. I imagine it's not quite as effective as the chemical pesticide versions, but it might give people some piece of mind knowing that it could significantly lower their chances of bringing the critters home with you. Apparently you can spray both the inside and outside of your luggage with it and also use it on the bed and surrounding areas in hotel rooms.
> http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/rest-easy-bed-bug-spray-p-848.html



Yes, and please consider not using the products inside a pet friendly room/hotel.  I don't know how long it remains toxic, but it would be so sad if your use of this product killed or sickened the next guest's pet.  Even some green or  non-toxic products can still make an animal ill. ( Just like onions or grapes can make a dog ill.)


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Sorry to hear the troubles of all of you who've had bedbug issues.  I'm sitting here itching!  It's awful and I feel for you.  I've never checked for bedbugs even though I'm scared to death to get them.  I guess I'm always just too excited to be on vacation that I never think to.  So thank you very much to the initial poster who reminded us to do so, hopefully saving us from the same fate!  We're visiting Disney in a few months and I definitely will be checking.

I googled images of bedbugs so I would know what to look for and found a site called bed bug registry.  Apparently you can report the bed bug problem, not really sure how it works or if it's new and maybe there aren't many listings yet.  It's too late for me to do any researching on it tonight.  I just checked my hotel and it wasn't listed   Maybe some of you might find the site interesting.


----------



## kimmar067

....can anyone please help me out here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2434697

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Craigdarroch

There are no reports of bedbugs at Mystic Dunes, and you can look it up just as easily as anyone else can.

www.bedbugregistry.com


----------



## tndislvr

kimmar - I wish I could but I've never stayed at Mystic Dunes before.  Have heard of it as it is an exchange resort through RCI or Interval I believe (member of both and I remember Mystic Dunes popping up as a trade possibility).  Sorry I can't be of more assistance.

On the bed bug front.....still fighting them.  My PCO is really getting frustrated as he says usually 2 or 3 treatments and he is able to get rid of them.  We've had 4 and they are still going strong.  My daughter wakes up with new bites almost daily.  At least I'm taking it better now....but really wish we could get rid of these things.  Really tired of living in fear we will spread them....and would love to stop living out of plastic bags.

Have to say I am getting nervous about our September trip.  I don't know if I'll even be able to sleep in the hotel after our last bad experience.


----------



## Craigdarroch

I feel so bad for you tndislvr  I wish I could magically make them go away.

The fact that they are still biting your daughter means that they are still finding a way to feed. 

I'm sincerely hoping they will be gone very shortly and hopefully long before your Sept. trip, BUT... if they're not, maybe the trip is just what you need.

Turn the heat up in your home when you leave (I know it will cost money but hey, at this point, whatever it takes to get rid of the critters) and perhaps when they are made uncomfortable and have nothing to feed on, they'll die off. 

Like I said though, I really pray they are gone long before that  

Many blessings to you


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

I travel with my own pillow and sheets, I am also a clean freak and inspect and clean our room before we carry in our luggage everytime. However still ended up bring home bedbugs from our last fall trip to Disney it has been almost a year and we have had to get rid of alot. It seems they made a nest in our toddler bed rail that we took and the pillow that I took. We have had our home sprayed 4 times just for this a week apart at first and now we are on a 3 month protocol. In order for the exterminator to spray we had to rip our bedroom apart. All the curtains had to come down and be washed. We lost a bamboo large recliner chair that was in our room because it was infested with them from the camera bag sitting in it which was covered in bed bugs. Due to this we started sleeping on the couch in the living room and must have transferred some when we first moved before we became so educated about how they move, grow and to look for them.  So we ended up having to also get rid of our couch and get a new one. Not to mention the horrible rash I had for months till all the bites healed. We have since gotten a bedbug mattress cover, all new pillows with bedbug safe covers and are still being cautious about other items. We won't ever stay in the hotel that we got them from again, but it could be in any hotel anywhere so I will be more cautious and aware. When I used to inspect the bed I would spray with Lysol to disenfect and thought that would take care of the bedbugs as well, but it doesn't. There are lots of bug sprays availabe that are dog and cat safe that kill bedbugs we bought some at Lowe's. Just do some research and be careful. Bedbugs are VERY hard to get rid of and can be VERY EXPENSIVE. We have had 2 trips back to Disney since then and not had any issues. Sorry so long but hope it helps somone avoid our issues.


----------



## Craigdarroch

The one thing they tell you never to do if you want to avoid bedbugs is bring your own pillow or any bedding to a hotel.

The horror is not so much in finding you have bedbugs in your hotel room (while that is indeed unpleasant), the horror is in bringing them home with you. 

It's bad enough they will often hitchhike home in your clothing or shoes or luggage, you don't want to give them more opportunity by bringing your own bedding with you.


----------



## trolleyfanma

OP so sorry you have to deal with all of this.  We are driving down in a few weeks and always bring pillows and sleeping bags for the kids (they are allergic to most laundry detergents).  I am thinking about not bringing the sleeping bags but we need some pillows for the car.

Do you think if we brought pillows with allergy/bed bug covers on them we would still risk bringing the critters home?  We will have a washer/dryer in our unit so maybe I should wash the pillows before we leave?  I'd love to spray but do not want to risk an asthma flare up.  Any suggestions?  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Craigdarroch

I think it's fine to bring pillows with bed bug covers on them. The chances of actually encountering bed bugs is quite small, however.... in the event that anyone ever brought pillows with them to a hotel and found that they had an infestation in their room, I would NOT bring the pillows back home with me, bed bug covers or not, laundered or not. 
In that unlikely event I would trash the pillows and purchase new ones for the ride home (that didn't enter the hotel room) or buy new ones when I got home.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## csharpwv

There was just a story about Bed Bugs on the news a couple nights ago and they did survey of hotel rooms in (I think it was 6) popular travel destination and their survey found that 1 out of every 5 hotel rooms had signs of an active infestation of bed bugs. 

Apartment dwellers are at risk the most due to their close proximity to their neighbor.

They said the first thing that you have to do is remove all bedding, clothing, and other soft goods from your home, wash it all - disinfect it, and then have a pest control company come in to spray for them.

The biggest ordeal of all is the mental anxiety and financial burden that they cause. The news report indicated that it costs around $1,200 on average to get rid of them. How many Americans can afford THAT right now? 

I travel and stay in hotels a lot of work, and the very thought of bringing bed bugs home makes me want to quit my job! I couldn't take the thought that I couldn't sleep in my own bed without fear of waking up with bites all over my body. Ugh!


----------



## kimmar067

csharpwv said:


> There was just a story about Bed Bugs on the news a couple nights ago and they did survey of hotel rooms in (I think it was 6) popular travel destination and their survey found that 1 out of every 5 hotel rooms had signs of an active infestation of bed bugs.....



... Wow, that's a startling stat....


----------



## csharpwv

I forgot to mention a tip that I heard a while back in reference to all of this.
They said to pull back the sheets at the bottom of the bed and take a hair dryer on HIGH and hold it a couple inches away from the corner of the mattress, and more than likely if there is an active infestation the heat will cause the bed bugs to surface. 

Also to look for the black spotting and blood spots.
There is a photo of what that looks like in one of the first few pages of this post. 

It is all VERY disgusting to think about - but like it has been said before - it can happen to ANYONE whether you travel or not - whether you keep your home spotless or messy - it can happen to anyone before you've even realized what is going on!


----------



## kimmar067

csharpwv said:


> I forgot to mention a tip that I heard a while back in reference to all of this.
> They said to pull back the sheets at the bottom of the bed and take a hair dryer on HIGH and hold it a couple inches away from the corner of the mattress, and more than likely if there is an active infestation the heat will cause the bed bugs to surface....



...that's a good tip - thanks!


----------



## tednvon

This might sound like a silly question, but folks here have obviously done the research well and I have not seen this commented on. Does the memory foam mattress have any less threat of having bedbugs?
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Our local news just had a story on bed bugs last night...
Now I'm itching all over!

So sorry to hear about everyone's bedbug stories.  I will be checking my hotel beds from now on!

Oh, and on the news they said to vacuum your luggage out after you get home as a way to clean them out.  And of course, don't set your luggage on your bed!


----------



## Craigdarroch

tednvon said:


> This might sound like a silly question, but folks here have obviously done the research well and I have not seen this commented on. Does the memory foam mattress have any less threat of having bedbugs?
> Thanks, Ted



Not a silly question at all. 

Most "memory foam" companies will tell you that their mattresses are "bed bug" resistant because they have no seams or crevices for the bugs to live in. The fact is, these bugs typically don't "burrow", they simply live on the area between the boxspring and mattress, or between the wall and mattress, or headboard and mattress, and even on the underneath of the legs of the bed. 
The only difference with memory foam is you may be able to detect them earlier, but I don't think they offer any added protection.

They tell you that no matter what type of mattress you have, if you suspect you have been exposed to bedbugs, you should get a zippered mattress cover that covers and seals your whole mattress. The idea is, with any live bugs or newly hatched bugs, they can't escape to feed and they die off.


----------



## tndislvr

I agree with Craigdarroch - memory foam beds probably don't really offer any benefit or protection as far as bed bugs go.  As mentioned, they will live anywhere around your bed - not just the mattress.  

On a positive note - the bed bug dogs and PCO came out again today.  With the exception of one bag of laundry (which had already been washed and dried so not sure what happened) and one closet our house was clean!  While they are still in one closet this is MUCH improved over two weeks ago when the dogs alerted for bed bugs in two bedrooms, three closets, one bathroom, my car (YUCK!), and possible activity in our bonus room.  We still have to deal with the closet but at least that is one small room of the house instead of half my house.  I'm seeing a light at the end of the tunnel!  Thanks to all my fellow DISers for your support!  Don't know how I would get through this without all the advice, encouragement, and good wishes.

Will keep you all posted but I hope the end is near.  And I'll be much more careful and prepared for our September trip.  Hard lesson learned but at least now I know!


----------



## trolleyfanma

So glad things are improving for you!  Thank you so much for this thread.  I am working on a list of things to do when we get to the room and while in the room.  There is so much to try to remember and after a 20 hour drive I don't want to be too tired and forget something!

I think for the pillows- I will have 2 sets one for the car which we will store in the car-top carrier while in Orlando and one set for the room that will stay there.  We will have brand new pillows waiting for us at home!  It's time for new ones anyway.  I am also going to double check our beds to see if the allergy covers are still intact and replace them if necessary before any potential problems.


----------



## Craigdarroch

TNDISLVR - I'm so happy to hear that there is some definite improvement. That is indeed the best news I' ve heard all week! 

I will continue to pray that before long, you will completely bed-bug free and moving on with with life and a sigh of relief


----------



## tndislvr

Thanks so much, Craigdarroch!  Your encouragement has really helped through this ordeal.  I do believe we will be done with all this soon.....at least I hope!  And I will be MUCH more careful on our next trip.

Off topic....but have you ever stayed on site?  If so, where?


----------



## Craigdarroch

Yes... we almost always stay at the Port Orleans (French Quarter or Riverside, we like them both). 
Always had a great experience and enjoy the resort very much.
No problems with bed bugs, although, we did have a few cockroach sightings on one trip at POR.

When we take our niece and nephews (we were'nt able to have kids of our own, so we "borrow" my brother and sisters kids) we usually stay at the All Star Resorts or Pop Century (they just like it better). 
No problem for us at either resort, but our friends did come in contact with bed bugs at the room next to us at POP. That was several years ago now. 

In the Fall, we will be back at the French Quarter. We got one of those awesome deals through Travelocity for $74 a night. Looking forward to it, but we'll be extra cautious on this trip. I think this bed bug problem has just become more prominent in the last year or so, so it doesn't hurt to be extra aware.

Thanks again for putting us all on alert with your situation sweetie. You could have easily just kept your mouth shut and dealt with it on your own, but you chose to share with us and I know it has helped and "will" help a lot of people.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

http://ap.news-journalonline.com/dynamic/stories/U/US_NYC_BEDBUGS?SITE=FLDAY&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

above is a link to a story in the Daytona local news-paper.  It is about NYC having to deal with them....


----------



## wishinon3stars

Just a few weeks ago the news reported that Victoria Secret, Hollister, and abercrombie and fitch in New York City were all closed and treated for bed bugs.  So take precautions when bringing new clothes home also. 

We'll be at BCV in less than 60 days, and after reading this thread I'll be sure to take the precautions everyone has suggested.

tndislvr, have you heard back from the hotel if they are going to help you out in any way?  I sure hope they will.  Keeping my fingers crossed you've got them out of your house for good!


----------



## wishinon3stars

http://http://www.cnbc.com/id/38282452/Victoria_s_Secret_Store_in_NYC_Hit_by_Bedbugs

Not sure if I'm posting this link correctly, but here is one article on the bed bug problem in stores in New York.


ETA  Sorry I cant' get link to work.


----------



## zalansky

just saw this after reading this thread!!! CRAZY

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/38457784#38457762


----------



## Vivianne

I'm familiar with bedbugs we had them when I was growing up YEARS ago.
Won't say how many.  

I always check the mattresses wherever I go.  So far so good.  However,
with this increasing problem the chances for a future encounter are a
real possibility.  I've stayed at many Disney hotels and even did a Disney
cruise and have checked for them every single time.

Another suggestion I heard on a radio program about this problem was
to wrap your luggage in heavy duty trash bags while in the room.  
This is what we've done on many trips.  No I don't put my clothes in the
drawers. I realize this is not feasible for some people but maybe if you do
unpack, you could encase them in plastic bags in the drawers.  
I always wrap the dirty clothes in another plastic bag until it's time for washing.  I know it's a hassle but in comparison to the OP's experience not as much.  

tndisluvr, I truly hope you see the light at the end of this tunnel.  You're
doing a good thing letting people know about your experience and how they can avoid bringing these buggers home.


----------



## jamesqwerty

Ugh, there's more and more about this in the news lately.  I hope Disney is proactive and does something to keep this out of their resorts, as much as they can anyway.


----------



## It'sWDW4me

tndislvr said:


> I agree with Craigdarroch - memory foam beds probably don't really offer any benefit or protection as far as bed bugs go.  As mentioned, they will live anywhere around your bed - not just the mattress.
> 
> On a positive note - the bed bug dogs and PCO came out again today.  With the exception of one bag of laundry (which had already been washed and dried so not sure what happened) and one closet our house was clean!  While they are still in one closet this is MUCH improved over two weeks ago when the dogs alerted for bed bugs in two bedrooms, three closets, one bathroom, my car (YUCK!), and possible activity in our bonus room.  We still have to deal with the closet but at least that is one small room of the house instead of half my house.  I'm seeing a light at the end of the tunnel!  Thanks to all my fellow DISers for your support!  Don't know how I would get through this without all the advice, encouragement, and good wishes.
> 
> Will keep you all posted but I hope the end is near.  And I'll be much more careful and prepared for our September trip.  Hard lesson learned but at least now I know!



This is indeed good news! I haven't posted but I have kept you and yours in my thoughts. I thank you for sharing your ordeal and I do hope it's over very soon for you.

We'll have 3 rooms at CBR in only two weeks  and I've gotten some fantastic tips from this thread. But I'm still pretty nervous about bringing these critters home and the expense involved in getting rid of any unwanted hitchhikers. Would you be willing to share how much all of this has cost you so far - including furniture replacement and treatments? Someone mentioned $1,200 average - how realistic is that?


----------



## Limetree

zalansky said:


> just saw this after reading this thread!!! CRAZY



Are bedbugs now sniffing crack cocaine?    That's the feed I viewed with your link.


----------



## tndislvr

Hello everyone.  Sorry I haven't been on here in a few days to respond.  It has been kind of hectic here....and I'm afraid our problem isn't over.  While the dogs are 95% accurate there is still that 5% room for error....and I think they may have this time.  My daughter took a nap in our room today for the first time in weeks (I still have not returned to the room - only DH has).  When she first got up she appeared fine....but within an hour she had at least 25-30 bites show up on her skin.  My husband is telling me to think of alternate possibilities but my first thought is the dogs were wrong and bed bugs are, indeed, still in our bedroom.  I am so depressed now as I thought it was confined to a closet and we'd be rid of these things in another week or so.  Also, today I changed the filter in our air return duct in the living room (a place the dogs have never indicated bed bugs) and found what looked like a cast skin from a bed bug.  I will call the PCO and bed bug dog owner Monday to see what they think but I'm feeling pretty hopeless right now.

A PP asked if I ever heard from the hotel.  I did, they say there are no bed bugs, so they are not going to help.  I really wish I had complained while there.....or taken photos of my bites while at the resort....but I had no idea what they were at the time.

Another PP asked how much we have spent so far.  So far we haven't thrown away much furniture.  Only one bed, mattress, and box spring which were VERY cheap so the value of those was only around $250.  However, I have thrown away hundreds of dollars worth of clothing, toys, linens, books, etc. which is probably valued at around $500-$700.  If we end up having to throw away our bed frame and mattress/box spring, night stand - there's another $2000 (estimating depreciated value).  We have spent around $2000 so far on the PCO treatments, bed bug dogs inspection, carpet cleaning, and supplies for protecting treated items.  I'm thankful we have had the money so far......but it is gone now so I hope the bugs are, too, as we really can't afford any more treatments.

Please keep your fingers crossed there is another explanation.  However, I am doubtful.  I really do think they are still in the house....not just the closet.

Thanks to all of your for your continued support.  I truly hope none of you ever have to go through this.  And for those of you who already have - I hope you never do again as this has been one of the most stressful things I could imagine.


----------



## Vivianne

Do you think it's possible they got into the insulation in your house?

It may be a possible reason why they're coming back over and over again.

Sorry to read about your experience.  

I just saw a youtube report on this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_Os63_DzO4

Next time I go to Disney, I'm trying the hairdryer and sticky tape on the
bed.  After all, you must present evidence to the unbelievers.


----------



## Brazilmom

Wow, scary thread!! *tndislvr*, sorry you're going through so much trouble...  I live in a country that still allows DDT use, so we don't have problems in general with BB, but a friend of mine just got back from a trip to Poland and arrived covered in bites - she got bitten on the airplane!!!!


----------



## Lex33

I am going the plastic route. My DH insists on unpacking the minute he arrives in a hotel. I am definitely going to line the drawers and wrap my suitcases!

Years ago we stayed off-site in a popular 2 bedroom unit, (let me know if anyone wants to know where), and when I checked the beds, the master bed was loaded with ants. Thankfully, not bed begs, but still nasty. The wall behind the bed and the mattress were covered with tiny ants. It seemed as though there had been food or something else sticky which had not been cleaned. The MOD said "we are in Florida, you have to expect bugs." We switched units and then had the ants in the kitchen. Yuck! Needless to say, we have never returned to the resort.


----------



## tndislvr

Well, found three spots on my son yesterday.  I call them spots rather than bites because they are very small.  One on his cheek, one on his neck, and one on his shoulder.  In my heart I know they are bed bug bites (especially after what happened with my daughter Saturday) but I so wanted to believe they were gone.  Not sure what to do.  DH is tired of paying the PCO but I don't think we have a choice until they are gone.  But the PCO is going to say "the dogs said they are gone so I don't want to treat if they are not there".  I guess we will have to have the dogs come AGAIN to prove they ARE still there because I just know they are.  Almost 100% certain of it.


----------



## mikew71

Wow   I had no idea this was such a problem these days. I hadn't heard of it for many years. Not being an avid traveler for many years. I guess I wasn't really looking for it. I will be now. Thanks for the warning. And we will check all our rooms wherever we stay. Fla - WDW - or otherwise. 

Sorry to the OP for all your troubles.


----------



## Friendly Frog

OP, I am so sorry that this happened to you and thank you for sharing your story to warn others.  I never looked for bedbugs before but I sure will this trip!


----------



## bearzabout

We learned a lot about bed bugs after our encounter in Las Vegas.  Bed bugs can't fly so see if you can catch some with double sided sticky tape.  Tape the legs of your bed to catch any that come up from the floor.  Try putting some at the edge on the mattress at night to see if you can catch them.  The bites should cause a blood stain on the sheets and pillow cases.  The blood stains as well as the black feces stains are a sure sign.  

We got great results from a product called Cedarcide.  We bought the Best Yet product with the fogger.  We live in the country and have always had a problem with lady bugs, wasps, spiders, and other critters.  We have not seen a live bug in our house since we sprayed 5 months ago.  I love the stuff.   

Its active ingredient is cedar oil and the company says it is safe to use.  I carry a small spray container and use it for bug repellent outside as well.   Mosquitos and black flies stay away from me now.  I don't even hear them buzzing.  I use to have lung issues with Deet and citronella.  The Cedarcide doesn't bother me at all.

One fogging cleared them out of our car.  I laundered our cothing in Cedarcide's PCO choice.  I haven't had to throw anything away yet.

Steaming did seem to work on our comforter and pillows.  I wash every load of laundry with a little borax now.  We also sprinkled borax on our carpets and left it for a day or two before vacuuming (we don't have any kids or pets).

I've heard that bed bugs may have developed a resistance to commonly used chemicals on the market today.  Many of the chemicals that worked on them in the past have been pulled off the market in recent years by people with good intentions trying to make us "safer".  Until they can be used again or until new products are developed, the bed bug problem will only get worse.

I have other tips so if you don't make progress, I may be able to help.  Let me know how we can get in contact.

Now I take the bedding apart in every hotel room.  I pull the entire top mattress off the box spring and look for them carefully.  If I see one, I catch it and take it to the front desk and ask to be moved.  I caught one at the Holiday Inn Sunspree in the older rooms and they moved me to the new building where the room seemed to be fine.

Travelling is scary for us now.  But this is the future and although it certainly stinks, but we've accepted it and moved on with the knowledge and products to help us fight the problem in the future.  My guess is we haven't seen the last of them.


----------



## tndislvr

Bearzabout - thank you so much for the great advice!  I'm checking in to Cedarcide today.  I'm so tired of this and it has only been two months.  Others deal with it a year or more before getting rid of them.  I just can't imagine.  I'll send you a PM as I would like some more advice!

One question - could bb bites appear and then be gone within an hour?  I ask because that is what happened with my daughter Saturday, Sunday, and again last night.  Seems odd as when I get bites they linger for weeks.  Bites she had in the past lingered for weeks.  So now I'm wondering if what I've seen the last three days are not bb bites at all but something else.  Of course my first thought is bb bites (plus she says she is itching - really pitiful as she is only 20 months old) but perhaps what has been happening is an allergic reaction to something.  She has also had a rash around her mouth for 3 weeks now that comes and goes.  We assumed the "rash" was due to bed bug bites but I can't believe they'd keep biting her in the same area for three weeks.  I guess I'm holding out hope that the dogs were right last week and her welts (that very quickly disappear), rash, and itching are due to something else.  Probably unlikely but I'm trying to be optimistic.  

What does everyone think?


----------



## bearzabout

I do have more tips.  They might not work for you since your families symptoms are a bit different than what I experienced but are worth a try.  Some are safe alternatives like using coconut oil as a moisturizer.  Give the kids extra vitamen C.  If they have sores that don't heal, put vitamen C on them.  The citric acid helped our bug bites heal.

Send me a PM.  I have learned a lot and some things that worked for me and may work for you.

Cedarcide has to contact bugs to kill them.  If you do have bed bugs, it may take a few applications to get rid of them completely.  I spray it in my luggage before and after trips hoping that the residual odor (like a cedar closet) will keep bugs from getting into my stuff.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

tndislvr said:


> Bearzabout - thank you so much for the great advice!  I'm checking in to Cedarcide today.  I'm so tired of this and it has only been two months.  Others deal with it a year or more before getting rid of them.  I just can't imagine.  I'll send you a PM as I would like some more advice!
> 
> One question - could bb bites appear and then be gone within an hour?  I ask because that is what happened with my daughter Saturday, Sunday, and again last night.  Seems odd as when I get bites they linger for weeks.  Bites she had in the past lingered for weeks.  So now I'm wondering if what I've seen the last three days are not bb bites at all but something else.  Of course my first thought is bb bites (plus she says she is itching - really pitiful as she is only 20 months old) but perhaps what has been happening is an allergic reaction to something.  She has also had a rash around her mouth for 3 weeks now that comes and goes.  We assumed the "rash" was due to bed bug bites but I can't believe they'd keep biting her in the same area for three weeks.  I guess I'm holding out hope that the dogs were right last week and her welts (that very quickly disappear), rash, and itching are due to something else.  Probably unlikely but I'm trying to be optimistic.
> 
> What does everyone think?




Is it possible your DD has hives instead of BB bites? Maybe she's allergic to the treatment sprays? Hives can appear and disappear like that and they itch terribly! Don't want to wish hives on your DD but better than BB bites?!


----------



## tndislvr

That is what I am hoping, SheIsGoingToDisney.  I guess the reason I suspect bed bugs is because she took a nap in the offending bed (although the dogs indicated it was clean last week) and in about an hour was complaining of itching (accompanied by 20 or so welts).  I gave her Benedryl but the welts were disappearing before I even did that.  Sunday while in the car she said she was itching and I saw two small welts on the side of her knee.  They were gone by the time we got where we were going.  Then last night, after about 2 hours home and playing on the floor with big brother, she said she was itching again.  I looked and she had several welts in the same area she had them on Saturday.  She complained for a few minutes, I gave her Benedryl, then she started complaining of the other arm itching.  Once the Benedryl kicked in she went to sleep and all the welts were gone this morning.  I don't know if bed bug bites ever behave that way.  I'd think not as I'd think the Benedryl would help the itch but the bite mark would still be there the next day.  I've been hesitating calling the PCO as I don't want to spray more toxic chemicals in my house if not necessary....but I also don't want to let it go and let them build up their numbers again if it is bed bugs.  Another thing that leads me toward bed bugs is the fact my son had three spots Sunday and those are lingering like bed bug bites would.  I've also had a couple questionable spots that may or may not be bites.  Just not sure what I should do at this point.


----------



## mocha1193

That is so scary!!! I actually didn't think there were such a thing just a saying that people used.  

I can't believe Disney had this issue too.


----------



## dzorn

tndislvr said:


> Bearzabout - thank you so much for the great advice!  I'm checking in to Cedarcide today.  I'm so tired of this and it has only been two months.  Others deal with it a year or more before getting rid of them.  I just can't imagine.  I'll send you a PM as I would like some more advice!
> 
> One question - could bb bites appear and then be gone within an hour?  I ask because that is what happened with my daughter Saturday, Sunday, and again last night.  Seems odd as when I get bites they linger for weeks.  Bites she had in the past lingered for weeks.  So now I'm wondering if what I've seen the last three days are not bb bites at all but something else.  Of course my first thought is bb bites (plus she says she is itching - really pitiful as she is only 20 months old) but perhaps what has been happening is an allergic reaction to something.  She has also had a rash around her mouth for 3 weeks now that comes and goes.  We assumed the "rash" was due to bed bug bites but I can't believe they'd keep biting her in the same area for three weeks.  I guess I'm holding out hope that the dogs were right last week and her welts (that very quickly disappear), rash, and itching are due to something else.  Probably unlikely but I'm trying to be optimistic.
> 
> What does everyone think?



Food allergy.

Denise in MI


----------



## tndislvr

I was starting to suspect food allergy as well.  While I don't want her to have a food allergy....we can deal with that better than bed bugs that won't go away.


----------



## It'sWDW4me

I'm also thinking allergy to something - food or the pest treatment chemicals. I've personally had a hive last longer than a day and then I've had some that lasted just as long as it took to wash and dry the affected skin.  Food allergies are by no means fun (DB#3 is DEATHLY allergic to tree nuts) as it can take a while to pinpoint what the allergen is and then taking precautions to avoid it, but I do hope that's the issue behind the temporary welts/itching.


----------



## pomac

I've been following this thread and never even thought about bedbugs in hotels before reading this so another big thank you for posting this! We are going to be staying at POR in September for 13 nights. I did see that POR had several bedbug complaints on both Bedbug Registry and Tripadvisor, so I've been making notes and know what to look for now. 

There is a website called Bedbugger Forums that you can search different products and see reviews/discussion threads that are pretty informative. I don't know if you've seen that already or if that would be of any help. I've felt so bad for you reading about your experiences! The only thing close to this I've had to deal with was a highly contagious bacterial illness (C-Diff) we had a year ago, after which we had to sanitize like crazy and wash everything we could. It was weeks of first illness and then manic cleaning. I was stressed out for sooo long afterwards worrying that I had missed something and the spores would still be somewhere. Everything turned out fine but the idea of encountering a bedbug infestion fills me with dread.

Aside from the initial check of rooms and using plastic bags for clothes etc. I have been considering putting lotion on us all at night before bed as an extra precaution. Some organic lotions contain things that act as repellents- cedarwood oil, lemon oil, rosemary oil etc. I know the Badger Bug Balm we use has cedarwood oil in it and that's worked really well as a repellent for us. I also will spray my luggage and bed area with Thieves oil (It's clove, rosemary, eucalyptus, cinnamon, and lemon oils with grain alcohol). I've tested it on the edge of a white sheet at home and it doesn't stain. It's good as a natural alternative cleaner that works on germs and bacteria as well. 

We have two other stops on the drive there and back so I'm hoping we have 3 bedbug free hotel experiences.


----------



## tndislvr

Score:  Bed Bugs 7    Me 0

Seven weeks since signs started (signs every week).  My score reflects the number of weeks since this all started that we have been bed bug symptom free.  I thought this nightmare was ending.  Wrong again.  Guess I'll make a game out of it to *attempt* to lighten the situation.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Are they worse than parasites like pinworms or roundworm?? I worked in the health care field and know someone who had them. Sheets had to be washed and everything put in the dryer on high for a while. These people had a clean house and had money so its not like they could not afford, but still a pain the butt (literally and figuratively).  

How do I protect my family from this in hotels on the way down?? I always check the sheets and wipes everything down with Lysol, but i don't "overkill". Anythign else I can do??


----------



## tndislvr

Hi PrincessMom4.  I wish I knew how to avoid them....but not sure as they can hide well and you may not even see signs of them.  Above checking the room here's what I am doing for our upcoming trip (may seem excessive but we CANNOT go through this again):

1.  I am planning to pack outfits in plastic ziploc bags.  I figure I can get two kids outfits in one bag and one per bag for me and DH.  May make luggage more bulky and necessitate more bags but worth it to me.  Each day will remove the clean outfit and at night put it back in an empty bag till the clothes can be washed.  Will also take extra bags (or buy them there) to put shoes in at night.  I've been told to never leave your shoes on the carpet....never knew that and that is what we always did.  Not this trip!  Everything we take will be in a plastic bag except when being used.  May be overkill but if it prevents bringing them home then it is worth it.

2.  DO NOT UNPACK LUGGAGE IN THE ROOM!  I think this was my fatal mistake last time.  Normally I live out of the suitcase on vacation.  This time I unpacked and think the bed bugs may have been in the dresser as my bites started around my ankles (and my socks were in the dresser).

3.  Keep luggage off the floor but not on the bed.  I'm going to use whatever I can - luggage rack, table, may even put luggage on the balcony if no room inside.  

4.  Any linens taken with us (crib sheet, towel) will be disposed of and will not come back home with us.  I'm not sure if you are the PP who said you are taking pillows but I'd get cheap ones and don't bring them home.  For the hotels on the road I'd bag them before heading to your next destination and then dispose of them at the last hotel.  If you are the same PP who said you would need pillows for the car....I think I'd even throw those away when you get home.  Can't be too careful in my opinion.

5.  We will leave a change of clothes for all four of us in our garage and upon our return home will change our clothes before entering the house.  The clothes we were wearing and all clothes in the suitcase will be brought in the house in small loads to wash in HOT water and dried on HIGH heat for at least one hour past when the clothes are dry.  Our luggage will be put in the sun for a few days (assuming it is still hot when we get home....but may not be as it'll be October).  If the temps are not high enough I'll put our luggage in large sealed trash bags (in the garage) with a Hot Shot No Pest Strip for at least a week to kill any bugs or eggs.  I don't like to use the chemicals but after what we have been through (and are still going through) I will take no chances.  Nothing will come back in the house without being treated.  Not sure what I'm going to do about our shoes just yet, though.

All these steps probably seem obsessive and maybe even a bit crazy.  But this is how we will travel for the rest of our lives now.  Pain in the rear but if it keeps us from bringing bed bugs home again then it is well worth it.

Hope this helps you some!


----------



## AlyJoy716

I'm feel so bad for anyone who has to deal with this, but I'm so confused. 

To the OP, you said that you checked for BB when you got into your room and said that there wasn't any physical evidence of BB.  Isn't there usually evidence, and if there is no evidence, we basically have to trust that there aren't any BB in our room?  That's a scary thought.  I always check the mattress and in front and behind the headboard in EVERY hotel we stay in, no matter how nice.  Now, I'm freaked out because they could be there even if there is no evidence. Basically, you are just taking a risk staying at any hotel.  

I believe it also was the OP who said that the bites started on her ankles, and she thinks they got in her socks that were in the drawers.  My question is, wouldn't you have seen them in your socks?  From my understanding of BB, they aren't super tiny like fleas.  They are small, but you can definitely see them with the naked eye.  That's why people have been able to spot them and take them in ziplock bags down the the front desk.  If they were as small as fleas, this would be a difficult thing to do.  I'm not trying to question if they were or weren't BB, I'm just trying to get informed for when we take our trip in September. 

Finally, I've always put my suitcase on the bed, initially, while I'm unpacking.  People are saying not to do that, but wouldn't it be ok, just to unpack?  I doubt the BB would immediately know that there's a suitcase on the bed and come running to feed.  Also, I would be happy to use the luggage stand that the hotel provides, but usually, there is only one.  What do you do if you have 4 people staying in a room?  I'm bringing a couple hanging sweater holders for the closet, and I plan on putting our clothes on those, however, DH likes using the drawers.  What should I look for in the drawers?  I'm planning on putting suitcases on the closet shelf, but mine isn't a carry on, so DD, DH, and mom's suitcases on the shelf, and mine on the luggage rack.  

Thanks for all the insightful information, and I hope the OP gets these nasty things out of her house.


----------



## tndislvr

AlyJoy - unfortunately I wasn't wise to look for BB on our trip so I didn't even check.  Hard lesson learned.  What I was referring to was in our home.  We know they are there as we are getting bitten and the dogs have found them - but we have yet to see any bugs, feces, anything.  Our first sign initially was I woke with bites, then started waking with blood spots on my clothes.  Recently I have found what MAY be the cast skins....but I'm not sure and it has only been one here and there....not a pile of them like I've seen on the internet.  I have yet to see a live bug (and really hope I don't - I just hope they disappear).  I didn't mean to cause panic as it bed bugs are established you will see the signs so you are doing all the right things by checking.  I guess I gave that warning because if the person before you brought the bugs in then signs most likely will not be there when you check in right after them as the bugs haven't been established long enough.  I guess my theory is check for bugs, if you don't see signs then rest easy and assume you are good - but still treat your belongings as though they have been exposed even if they haven't.  Can't be too careful!

As for being able to see them - yes, you can see them as they get bigger.  But at the tiniest nymph stage they are very tiny....and clear...and would be hard to spot.  Newly hatched nymphs would be very hard to see with the naked eye so I think it is possible they could have been in my socks and I wouldn't have seen them.  I also think they were in the bed as the bed did not have a fitted sheet.  They used two flat sheets that overlapped - guess where - at my ankles.  That would have been an easy route to get from the mattress to me via the overlap in the sheets.  Of course now that we are home they don't care where they bite.  We get bites any and everywhere.

Please don't be too overly concerned about bed bugs on your trip.  Check the room as you always do and if you don't find signs of them, rest easy and enjoy!  In case I haven't mentioned before, I didn't want to alarm people by starting this thread.  Just wanted to warn and inform so others don't meet our fate!


----------



## Craigdarroch

You can see the larger adult bugs (especially if they have been feeding because they are darker in color). Apparently some of the new hatched or young bugs, and ones that haven't fed are not as detectable. They may only be the size of a pin head and lighter in color than the adults. 
They are also masters at hiding and will seek out any little nook and cranny (it's as if they "know" you're looking for them). 

Put it this way, you could inspect a whole white pillowcase inside and out and not see the one little bug that decided to scrunch it's way into a seam so it could hide until it's ready to come out and feed.

I think a large infestation of adult bugs would be fairly easy to detect if you did a thorough inspection, but if a room was just at the beginning of an infestation with smaller bugs that may not have fed yet or at least for awhile, it may not be as easy to detect.

I think it's best to treat every room as if there could be a possible infestation and just do your best to use some of the precautions in this thread, but let's be honest, there are going to be situations where no matter what someone does, it might not be enough, especially if you don't know they're there.

TNDISLVR - Still thinking about you and I sent you a PM. Lots of good thoughts and prayers still coming your way


----------



## Friendly Frog

Tndislvr.  Thank you for posting this to warn others! 

I am a little confused by one thing.  You still have an active infestation and you will be returning to Disney in October?  I am not trying to be mean or upset you or anyone else, but I hope you understand my concern.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Tndislvr,

try this site. They tell you everything to do.

http://www.bed-bug.net/killbedbugs.html


----------



## AlyJoy716

Thanks for the clarification and reply's. 

I've seen a lot of information on here regarding sprays that you can use to keep that at bay or kill them.  Not sure which, but I'm ok with either/or/both. Does anyone have a spray that they particularly like that they know works?  If so, where can I buy it.  Thanks!


----------



## tndislvr

Friendly Frog - totally understand your concern....and it is on my mind as well.  My hope is that things will be well under control within the next month but if not.....we will have to rethink our trip.  Unfortunately someone carrying them to the hotel is how we got them....and I certainly don't want to do this to someone else.  I totally respect your question and concern.  I'm trying to stay positive, though, as the bugs are gone from our upstairs now.  The bed bug dog comes again today to let us know where things stand downstairs.  Hope for the best but prepared for the worst.


----------



## Friendly Frog

Thank you Tndislvr for being so understanding about my concern.  I feel very sorry for all that you are going through and I am quite relieved to know that you are a responsible and caring person. 

I can't help but wonder if the reason you are going through all of this is because someone else in a situation like yours, was not as responsible.  

Sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## tndislvr

Thanks, Friendly Frog!  It is possible that is how this happened to us.....or the person who brought them may not have even known they had them (as a lot of people don't even react to the bites).  It has been hard not to blame someone for this....but I've tried to just believe that no one knowingly did this and deal with it as best I can.

I'm crossing my fingers that tonight has good results.  I'm starting to think my daughters "bites" over the weekend were really hives due to dad giving her cow's milk a few times (we are trying to wean her from soy as she didn't tolerate milk well as a baby) as they disappeared so quickly.  As for my son - his allergies have been acting up this week so his "spots" I mentioned in a previous post could simply be an allergic reaction as they don't really look like bites either.  I've just been so paranoid.  

We'll see what tonight brings when the dog comes.  I'm trying to be optimistic because just a week ago the dogs said we were clean with the exception of a closet (which was treated and we have not opened in the past week).  I'll let everyone know what happens.


----------



## bearzabout

I recommend Cedarcide's product Best Yet.  I checked on the site someone listed earlier (http://www.topbedbugproducts.com/) and found it is the only bed bug product that is rated 5 stars.  It is also the only one with a residual effect.

I ordered it from Cedarcide's website.  We bought gallons of Best Yet and the fogger.  We also bought some Pro Choice to wash our clothes from the trip so we didn't have to throw anything out.  We thought we'd use a lot of it, but one fogging has kept our house free of wasps, flies, spiders, lady bugs, box elder bugs, bed bugs and fleas for 6 months so far.  Cedarcide sent small spritzer bottles that I refill with Best Yet and use everyday as a bug repellant.  This is the product I spray in our luggage hoping that it will discourage pests from coming home with us in the future.

I don't mean to scare anyone, but bed bugs are not the only concern anymore.  We went from getting eaten alive by bed bugs in Vegas to a pet friendly hotel in Scottsdale where we picked up fleas.  More and more hotels are allowing pets in the rooms.  Some set aside a few specific rooms for people travelling with pets, but many we stayed at allowed pets in any room.  This means that it is possible to pick up fleas from any pet friendly hotel.  Both the Marriott and Hilton in Scottsdale and Phoenix allowed pets in any room so fleas can be a problem in nice hotels, not just inexpensive ones (just like bed bugs).

We sprayed with Resmethins and Pyrethrins (commonly used flea killers) on the trip but still brought them home in our luggage.  I think many bugs are building up resistance to frequently used pesticides.   We found dead fleas in our house by our luggage after spraying with Cedarcide.


----------



## tndislvr

Great news!!!!  The bed bug dog came again last night and for the second time in a week she did not alert for bed bugs in the house!!!!!  I think my paranoia was getting the better of me when my daughter got hives the other day.  The dog even got up on the suspected bed, sniffed all the linens, pillows, complete bed frame and NOTHING.  Nada!  The handler even took her out and brought her in again for a second round and same results second time.  So really, three times in the past week the "experts" have indicated no bed bugs (well, last week they were still in one closet but not now!).  The handler said the dogs are 95% accurate but she said that two different visits within a week with the same results she feels the dogs are a lot closer to 100% in this instance.  

Now, the next hurdle will be me not assuming bed bugs every time one of us has a blemish.  I think I will probably make that assumption for quite a while.  This whole experience is something I will never forget.

We will still live out of plastic bags for a while longer and I will probably have the dogs come again in 2 or 3 weeks to do one final check.  Yeah, I know that is probably overkill and money we could better spend on something else but for the peace of mind it'll give me I think I'll have them come again in a few weeks.

Thanks again to all of you!  I hope I can soon close this thread or change the title to "I had bed bugs.....and beat them!".


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Very glad to hear it's over!!!!!  I know kind of random, but what kind of dog was doing the inspecting???  LOL


----------



## wishinon3stars

Congrats!   

Hopefully they're gone for good!  

Now take a deep breath and relax. . .


----------



## katybugsmom

Now I'm scared!!!!
We will be staying at POP in December!  Is there anything you can take on vacation with you that's compact to spray?  If I find evidence, it doesn't sound like Disney will be too concerned!  My DH will blow a fuse!
Thanks for the all info. and the "heads up"!!!!!!!

My head is already itching!!!!!


----------



## tndislvr

Thanks!  

Alice - it was a beautiful German Shepherd.  Gorgeous dog.  The other is another kind of Shepherd but I can't remember what kind.  I can't tell you how grateful I am to these wonderful creatures.  They are so smart!

katybugsmom - I outlined several posts above what I am going to do to attempt to prevent bringing them home again.  As for spray - if you actually see a bug I really believe Disney will take care of you (from what other posters have said).  I'm sure your fear is what if you don't (which is my fear and why I'm going to behave as if we have been exposed even if not).  That being said, Raid does make a bed bug and flea killer.  That is what it is called I believe.  It is the same pesticide my PCO has used (but a different concentration).  I believe it will kill them on contact and has some residual effect.  However, after what we have been through I don't know that I'd automatically treat a bed/furniture not knowing if bed bugs are present.  Believe me, I understand your fear but those pesticides are some pretty potent chemicals.  I think the residual could be what made my daughter break out in hives the other day (and it had been sprayed two weeks prior).  I have been hearing about some natural products that repel or kill bed bugs.  I may contemplate taking something like that with me.  Cedarcide was one that was mentioned but there are others.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

I checked it into that cedarcide product too and it sounds really great.  I know it says it kills on contact but as I was glancing around the site, I couldn't tell if there was any residual killing.  I would love to take something with me on our trip that I could spray around our room and on the beds but obviously this would not be cool, seeing as how some people are afraid of chemicals.  I wonder if this cedarcide stuff would be acceptable to spray in our hotel room when we got there.  What does everyone think about that???


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

Great news on the all clear!!

I totally understand the paranoia of any bite or bump and fearing the bed bugs. I am still like that and it's been a 1.5 years since our experience and we were fortunate enough to not bring them home. I can only imagine the fear after everything you've been through!  We returned from Pop last week and after a thorough check my room appeared to be bed bug-free. Nobody in my family had any bites either. Even though I am pretty sure we were clear I did not bring the suitcases in the house and every afternoon this week I have laid them open in the hot, sunny driveway (heat index over 100*) to burn out any that may have hitched. I don't want to take any chances!

Those dogs are amazing aren't they! Congrats on the all clear!


----------



## Friendly Frog

Congratulations!  I totally understand your wanting to have the dog come again in 2-3 weeks.  That way if a critter or two got missed you would have a much easier time catching it and going forward, rather than not knowing until you have a major boom.  I think it is a very smart thing to do that could end up _saving_ you money!

Sending you even more pixie dust!


----------



## bearzabout

The small container of Cedarcide's Best Yet product is listed on this website:

http://www.cedarcidestore.com/catalog/item/3580888/5087374.htm

They also sell a pack of 2 for $15.

We bought gallon jugs and refill the small sprayer as necessary.   We live in the woods and use it as a repellent.  When we fogged our house, it did seem to have a residual effect.

We didn't react to the bites until 7 days after the first bite, so it doesn't help to just look for bumps.  As TNDISLVR found out, bumps can be from many different things.  Look on your sheets each morning for small spots of blood and black marks like they were made by a small marker (feces spots).  These are the telltale signs of a recent feeding.  

We looked by the headboard and mattress seams in our affected room and didn't see signs of them so we thought we were safe.  Now, after the seam check with the sheet off, I pull the top mattress at least 1/2 way off the bed and look on the box spring.  Box springs are their favorite hang out.  Again, look for the black marker like stains.  Also look on the floor around the bed.  They often use the feet of the bed frame to crawl up into the bed.  They also like to hang out under the box spring, so check the bed frame under the spring as well.  Behind headboards is another favorite spot.

If you see evidence of them, change rooms.  They hide during the day and only fogging (not just misting) will get them under control.  It may take a few days of treatment since even the fogging may not kill all the larvae.  The larvae are sticky translucent ovals longer than a grain of rice.  Since they stick so well, it is easy to transport the larvae on clothing or bedding.

I keep a block of cedar that I bought from Walmart in the laundry/closet organizer area of the store in my luggage and resoak it with Cedarcide periodically to revitalize it.  I'm hoping this will increase the residual effect in our luggage.

I hope this helps some people avoid these pests on their future travels.


----------



## lilpooh108

Hi,

I'm breezing through this thread to learn about how to avoid bed bugs, etc.  Did the OP say where she picked them up from ?

This is like, literally, my worst fear   I travel so much and I did get bit once...we don't let the luggage in the house after we come back from trips....but still...each trip I get lazier and lazier...


----------



## karice2

There was an article about this in the Baltimore Sun. Here is one of the suggestions that seems to be in line with conventional wisdom of how bb's don't like heat.

_I managed to get a massive infestation under control by heating the affected rooms to 125-140 degrees F with a 40,000  BTU portable propane heater.  I go the idea from a contractor who does the same thing to dry walls on damp days after drywall installers have put on joint compound.

I sealed the doors off with plastic, set the heater, and let the rooms stay hot for 20 mins or so. The bugs die on contact with 113 degrees F. An academic paper I read suggested heating a room up to 120 so that the heat gets into furniture and crevices. I gave it a little extra for good measure. While heating up the rooms, I put all clothing in the clothes dryer for 20 mins.

The propane heater cost me $58 at Ollies Discount. I used about $20 worth of propane to remediate 3 rooms. I did it twice last fall. This Spring, I got one bite and immediately repeated the exercise. I wouldn't use the propane indoors without also having a carbon monoxide detector in operation._


I don't know if this is safe or legal but it worked for this guy. If I was at wit's end, I would give it a try.


----------



## tndislvr

Yep, they hate heat.  Kills all stages of them including eggs (which I only aware of one pesticide that claims to be able to do that where heat is a sure thing every time).  However, there are differing opinions as to the temp it takes to kill all stages.  I think the live bugs will be killed at a much lower temp than eggs.  I believe I read somewhere something like nymphs can't survive more than 113 or 114 but adults can take 120 or more.  Eggs (from what I have heard recently) take about 130-140.  That is why I've learned just placing stuff out in the sun won't do the trick.  Also why I am drying every load of clothes two more cycles on high heat even after they are dry.  While according to the dogs the bb's are gone from my home I am not taking any chances for the next few months.  This truly affects your way of thinking.  I saw a kid today with two bite marks on his neck and my first reaction was "oh my gosh...I bet they have bed bugs".  Crazy because pre bed bug I would have thought nothing of it and just assumed they were mosquito bites.  Hopefully someday I will relax a little....however, I think travel for me will be an ordeal for the rest of my life.  I think the fear of reinfestation will always be there.


----------



## And

I'm not sure I should be admitting this, and I don't know how I've managed it, but I've reached the age of 25 without realising 'bed bugs' are real... 

I always assumed the 'Don't let the bed bugs bite' was just an expression.

Suppose I should just be glad I've always had clean beds!


----------



## tndislvr

Don't feel bad, And.  I was naive and thought bed bugs and dust mites were the same thing.  Dust mites never bothered me so I thought no big deal.  Only when we got the nasty critters our last trip and I realized they were blood sucking, stealthy, hitchiking (I have many more adjectives for them but this is a public forum) very real insects.  This experience has changed me forever.  Now I'm off to sleep where hopefully the bed bugs WON'T bite!


----------



## Rland8228

First I am so sorry to hear about your problem, I know how frustrating it is. I have been worried about bed bugs and our next Disney stay in September.We are going to be staying at the Movies and I am trying to figure out everything I should do to try and prevent them and I have gotten a lot of great ideas so thanks. My only question is should we try those sprays like rest easy and see if it works and should we buy those bed bug covers for the mattress?


----------



## tndislvr

Do you mean bed bug covers for the bed at Movies?  If so, no, I would not as IF you encountered bed bugs in a room most likely they are not only in the bed but in the headboard and surrounding furniture as well.  That being said, a spray like Rest Easy might ease your mind and prevent you getting bitten on the small chance that bed bugs are present even if you saw no signs upon inspection (as they are very good at hiding).  I think the best measure to take is bag all clothes before returning home, wash everything on HOT and dry on HOT for at least 30 minutes after clothes are dry, and possibly spray your luggage, leave it outside for a week or so and spray again before bringing it in the house.  While the chances of you encountering bed bugs on your trip is most likely small, it can't hurt to be extra cautious upon your return home.  Until these bugs are back under control (which could be many, many years) I will treat all my clothing, shoes, and luggage as if they have been contaminated when returning from a trip.  Try not to stress too much about it (and I know that may seem easy for me to say but having been through it and bringing them home I have convinced myself to not stress), look for the obvious signs, and if they aren't there - sleep well and enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## csharpwv

You may want to check here before your next hotel stay!

http://bedbugregistry.com/


----------



## scubamouse

csharpwv said:


> You may want to check here before your next hotel stay!
> 
> http://bedbugregistry.com/



I searched Orlando and they're at the Contemporary!  along with Nick Hotel and a bunch of others!


----------



## AliceinMaryland

I think the bed bug registry is a good idea but there is no way to know if people are telling the truth.  Maybe it's an employee from another comparable resort who competes with that one and they write a false story to shed a bad light on another???  It's not like it's a site that let's you leave a good or bad review.  It's a site that only lets you report something bad.  I just don't know how much trust I put into it.


----------



## Melnalala

Yeck!


----------



## Blanche_Neige

Thank you all for the warning and great advise but I have to unsubscribe from this thread everytime I get an email update I get all itchy!!!

makes me very twitchy


----------



## tndislvr

So sorry, Blanche!  I know the feeling though.....every time I think of bed bugs I feel itchy all over!

I have one request - please post about your cruise when you get back.  We are debating a Disney cruise but I'm just not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Blanche_Neige

tndislvr said:


> So sorry, Blanche!  I know the feeling though.....every time I think of bed bugs I feel itchy all over!
> 
> I have one request - please post about your cruise when you get back.  We are debating a Disney cruise but I'm just not sure.
> 
> Thanks!



come join the DCL board, I lurked there and asked question for almost a year before booking my cruise  

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## mlynn

My news station did a report last night on Bed Bugs 

Here is a website to check if a hotel had any reports.
http://bedbugregistry.com/search


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Wow they are in the news again!!!  Now at CNN LOL!!

http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/cnn/bed_bugs_at_time_warner_center_in_new_york_170705.asp


----------



## NeverBeen2DW

csharpwv said:


> You may want to check here before your next hotel stay!
> 
> http://bedbugregistry.com/




Please be careful and do not use Diatomaceous earth. This can be very harmful to humans.  20 mule borax found in the laundry section is a much better choice. You put it on your carpet, sweep into cracks etc and leave over night the vaccume up. Also kills fleas and roaches. I once brought back palmetto bugs from florida which basically are very large roaches. It took me about a month to kill all of them. I still as a habit do a twice a once a month bug cleaning and sprinkle this all over my house and leave over night. I have pets that go out doors so you never know. I have not even seen a spider or any ant or any other bug in my house for a long, long time. An exterminator told me about this he also told me that most exterminators do not want you to know this because they want you to keep paying their bills month after month.......pretty sad. 

If you currently have them on you do this:

Bath mixture of 1 cup Borax, 2 cups Epsom salt, 1/2 cup baking soda, 10 drops of Sea Buckthorn oil. This will rid your body of any mite problem. You can wash clothing/bedding with this mixture also. Use Borax in a powdered sugar/flour shaker on carpeting and mattress, leave for a day or two than vac. This is a very effective treatment for mites, fleas, bed bugs. The borax actully dries out the extoskelaton of the pest and they dehydrate and die. ou have to keep up with the baths for 7-10 days, depending on the type of mite. Don't wipe or shower after the baths, let the water dry on your skin. This leaves a residue on the skin that will continue to kill the mites as they try to move arround. I use this powder mixture in a scrub with some Dr. Booner's soap(Avialable at Trader Joe's $2.50@bar)You can also mix the powder in water and use as a cleaner on floors and furniture. It leaves a white residue, but that will keep the pests away.


----------



## eeyoresnr

mlynn said:


> My news station did a report last night on Bed Bugs
> 
> Here is a website to check if a hotel had any reports.
> http://bedbugregistry.com/search



thanks for the link...the CBR story goes to show Disney does not always deny.
I always take my pillows and blankets and I guess we have always just been lucky, as you can see we have stayed many nights at WDW hotels, and are going again next month....let's hope the luck tags along with us again


----------



## Minnie J

ive been reading this post for hours. I have stayed at Baylake towers and never even thought about bed bugs. Now as I lay here I am feeling itchy just reading this. OP glad those bed bugs are gone. I read over in the forums people have been feeling hopeless and ready to die over this. Im going to Old Key west and looked on Bedbuggerregistry and found Old Key west had a incident. I will be carrying something with me to spray. This tips are very useful so thanks for sharing this thread with us


----------



## mlynn

eeyoresnr said:


> thanks for the link...the CBR story goes to show Disney does not always deny.
> I always take my pillows and blankets and I guess we have always just been lucky, as you can see we have stayed many nights at WDW hotels, and are going again next month....let's hope the luck tags along with us again



I will cross my fingers for  you too.My sister just stayed at place in Wildwood NJ for her daughter soccer torn. The motel is on the list so she is going nuts checking her house now.(it was in July she stayed there.)


----------



## TLSnell1981

Ugh..


----------



## tndislvr

MinnieJ - it does make you feel hopeless....and makes you go crazy!  I can't tell you how many times I think I "feel" something crawling on my skin.  I freak at every bug I see, every blemish on our skin.  While we have been assured they are gone from our home it is going to take me a LONG time to get back to normal.  Actually, I think normal for us will be different from what it used to be.  My husband just got back from being out of town and I think I almost drove him nuts!  Met him at the door with a change of clothes and nothing from his suitcase was allowed in the house except to go straight to the laundry.  The night he came home I saw a bite on his arm and freaked!  He had to convince me to calm down as it was simply a mosquito bite he had gotten while sitting outside the night before.  Like I said - going to be a very long time before I can put this in the back of my mind.  

I'm really nervous about our upcoming trip.  We are staying off site for a week and then on property for a few nights.  I just have to relax and hope that we won't be unlucky twice in one year.  While almost every hotel/resort has had an incident of bed bugs I think it is safe to say that odds are you won't encounter them on your trip.  Well, at least that is what I'm telling myself!


----------



## Vivianne

tndislvr said:


> MinnieJ - it does make you feel hopeless....and makes you go crazy!  I can't tell you how many times I think I "feel" something crawling on my skin.  I freak at every bug I see, every blemish on our skin.  While we have been assured they are gone from our home it is going to take me a LONG time to get back to normal.  Actually, I think normal for us will be different from what it used to be.  My husband just got back from being out of town and I think I almost drove him nuts!  Met him at the door with a change of clothes and nothing from his suitcase was allowed in the house except to go straight to the laundry.  The night he came home I saw a bite on his arm and freaked!  He had to convince me to calm down as it was simply a mosquito bite he had gotten while sitting outside the night before.  Like I said - going to be a very long time before I can put this in the back of my mind.
> 
> I'm really nervous about our upcoming trip.  We are staying off site for a week and then on property for a few nights.  I just have to relax and hope that we won't be unlucky twice in one year.  While almost every hotel/resort has had an incident of bed bugs I think it is safe to say that odds are you won't encounter them on your trip.  Well, at least that is what I'm telling myself!



I keep on following your thread from time to time.  You really need to give
your family and yourself a break.  I know this experience is awful..we had
bed bugs when I was a kid.  Just remember a bed bug bite is not deadly.

So, taking the necessary precautions on your next trip should be reassuring
enough to you.  After all, you're going again so that means you enjoy it to
some extent.  I routinely check the beds wherever I stay and can say, I've found alot of beds to be free of these bugs.  So far, so good at my house. We're going again in October.   However, it good to take heed and be careful.  But try to avoid passing your fear onto your children.  Enjoy your vacation and have a happy time with your family.


----------



## mlynn

Found this one on CNN.com
Not just in hotels.
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local&id=7615220


----------



## Friendly Frog

Wow.  Makes me even more sad that all the drive in theaters have closed.


----------



## mlynn

Friendly Frog said:


> Wow.  Makes me even more sad that all the drive in theaters have closed.



We have one in NJ but it is 1 1/2 away from me.


----------



## zalansky

This story was on the front page of AOL when I just opened it! BED BUGS ON THE RISE 500% in the USA.

http://hot.aol.com/2010/08/19/bedbu...tp://hot.aol.com/2010/08/19/bedbugs-are-back/


----------



## Minnie Lor

I've been catching up on this thread. Got some good tips that i wrote in my trip notes. I heard a tip about bringing a lint roller with you to roll under mattresses, between mattresses and box springs, under box springs, and around headboard. Walmart sells a small lint roller in their travel section.

I was discussing this thread with my mom and mentioned all your suggestions. She suggested putting your shoes in bags and freezing them for several days after arriving home from trip.Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## victory-rc

HOME DEPOT   --->


----------



## Craigdarroch

Notice how the sign says "Controls Bed Bugs".

They don't want to misrepresent themselves and say "Gets rid of bed bugs"... because it doesn't.


----------



## victory-rc

Craigdarroch said:


> Notice how the sign says "Controls Bed Bugs".
> 
> They don't want to misrepresent themselves and say "Gets rid of bed bugs"... because it doesn't.



What are you talking about, READ THE CAN.

Killing bed bugs is not a big thing if you get them early,before they get out of control,these should let you get a jump on things atleast.


----------



## Craigdarroch

The reason the store has the sign above it saying "Controls Bed Bugs" is because of the dozens of consumer reviews stating that this product did absolutely nothing to alleviate their bed bug problems. 

Put it this way, most of the products on the market have to literally make contact with the bugs to kill them. It does nothing to the bugs that it doesn't physically make contact with and usually doesn't damage the pre-hatched eggs either. 

There's certainly nothing wrong with an ounce of prevention, but for anyone who has the misfortune to suffer a large infestation, you pretty much have to get professionals in to take care of the problem.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I usually unpack my stuff an put in drawers. Don't think that I'll do that anymore even after wiping with Clorox wipe. Am I safe to hang clothes or is that a risk these days too?


----------



## Craigdarroch

I really have no idea about hanging clothes, I imagine there's always a chance the critters could get into them, but at some point, you have to try not to go overboard with all of the fear. 
I plan on hanging a few of my clothing items in the closet, the rest will stay in my suitcase, zipped up at all times. 

You can only do so much before it starts to make for a stressful holiday.

My first line of defence is going to be at check in, when I let them know that I do not want to be put in a room that has recently had a BB problem, and once they give me the pass-key, I'll inspect the entire bed, frame, and a few other areas of the room while leaving my luggage outside. 

At that point, if I feel it's safe, I'll settle in, use common sense when it comes to my clothes and belongings, and try not to worry about it after that.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good point


----------



## mickeymaniac77

Wow, just spend over an hour reading this entire thread.  Holy crap!  I'm sooo sorry that the OP had to go through such a horrific experience, but thanks for sharing.  I had heard bed bugs were on the rise, but did not realize the problem was so nasty.  I feel sooo itchy right now!


----------



## dtum

If I were going to use the closet, I'd be getting some of those hanging space bags and put everything in them and then hand them up...take this from someone who brought bedbugs back for DW a few years back...you can NEVER be too careful.


----------



## Minnie Lor

dtum said:


> If I were going to use the closet, I'd be getting some of those hanging space bags and put everything in them and then hand them up...take this from someone who brought bedbugs back for DW a few years back...you can NEVER be too careful.



Dang I wish there was a spray.


----------



## victory-rc

Minnie Lor said:


> Dang I wish there was a spray.



see post # 195


----------



## bmiller0709

If you are taking advantage of disney transportation from the airport, will they put your luggage in your room? i would hate to get to the room after my luggage to find that there is an infestation.


----------



## Bertie131

This may be a weird question, but I am traveling soon and I wondered about bedbugs and books.  I always read in bed--with the book laying on the bed and then put it on the bedside table.  Do you think that is a problem?  I am going to follow all the other precautions that posters have recommended.  Thanks!


----------



## SAGE

Oldest DS back home from a road trip out west.  (Loved BC!!) 
DS stayed in very low budget places, so when I told him to leave his stuff on the driveway, he thought I was over doing it.....  He didn't see any bed bugs but I'm scared there maybe a few hitch hikers. 

I put the clothes in garbage bags - straight into a hot wash. (Hope I don't shrink everything )  
What should I do with the suitcase?  Actually it's mine & was planning on using this for my trip.    Of course there is a sleeping bag that I can't wash. 
Throw it out?    This bed bug problem is really annoying.  
Back to  

Thanks!


----------



## dtum

SAGE said:


> Oldest DS back home from a road trip out west.  (Loved BC!!)
> DS stayed in very low budget places, so when I told him to leave his stuff on the driveway, he thought I was over doing it.....  He didn't see any bed bugs but I'm scared there maybe a few hitch hikers.
> 
> I put the clothes in garbage bags - straight into a hot wash. (Hope I don't shrink everything )
> What should I do with the suitcase?  Actually it's mine & was planning on using this for my trip.    Of course there is a sleeping bag that I can't wash.
> Throw it out?    This bed bug problem is really annoying.
> Back to
> 
> Thanks!



Don't be confused about the type of hotel.  We brought ours back from a DW resort (definitely not low budget).  I sometimes think the higher places have more of a problem with them and the more touristy the area the more chances.

Did you dry your clothes before putting them in a plastic bag?  If not, you may get a case of mold/mildew instead of dead bugs.

Sleeping bag---good reason to never use your own sleeping bag or pillow in a hotel.  Can you put it in a hot dryer?  It's the heat that kills the bugs, not the washing.

Suitcase--about all you can do is vacuum it really well if you are afraid.  Let it sit outside in the sun and examine it in the cracks for any signs.


----------



## Bertie131

Bertie131 said:


> This may be a weird question, but I am traveling soon and I wondered about bedbugs and books.  I always read in bed--with the book laying on the bed and then put it on the bedside table.  Do you think that is a problem?  I am going to follow all the other precautions that posters have recommended.  Thanks!



Any thoughts?  Thank you!


----------



## dtum

Bertie131 said:


> Any thoughts?  Thank you!



IMHO...can you put it in a ziplock baggy?  They like to hide in cracks of dark places so i guess they could go inside the book binding...not really sure.  Better to error on side of caution.  Not sure that they would actually crawl across a table top.  They tend to stick to cracks in places to move around--baseboards, headboards, mattress seems--so I'm not sure they would be walking around out in the open like that.


----------



## Bertie131

Thank you.  Maybe that is what I will do.  I was also thinking of taking magazines instead and just throwing them away at the hotel. The whole bedbug thing has me a little freaked out.  I want to be super cautious.  Thanks again for all of the great suggestions on this thread!


----------



## PinkPrincess1908

I've been reading this thread over the past 2 days and although thankful for the information I am soooo freaked out and very itchy and my next WDW trip is still over a year away.  This may be a crazy question but, I always bring a stuffed animal back, should I attempt to wash the plushie to make sure no eggs have traveled back home with me?


----------



## miprender

Does the cold kill them too? We are going for a few days in December and I was wondering if I could leave my luggage outside for the night (or a few nights) after we get home if the freezing temps would kill them.  Just in case.


----------



## walkdmc

For folks who check the mattress in their room, how do you do it?  

I always peel back the fitted sheet on the corner I sleep on, revealing about 12" of mattress.  I've never seen anything.  (Knock wood).  Now I feel like I should be stripping the bed and lifting the mattress.


----------



## Minnie Lor

walkdmc said:


> For folks who check the mattress in their room, how do you do it?
> 
> I always peel back the fitted sheet on the corner I sleep on, revealing about 12" of mattress.  I've never seen anything.  (Knock wood).  Now I feel like I should be stripping the bed and lifting the mattress.



Some where in this thread someone posted the "how". Not sure where or how far back. I know that you should look on the mattress, box spring, head board, and foot board. I bought a little lint roller (the kind with sticky paper) in the travel section at walmart. I plan on rolling that between the edge of the mattress and box spring, over the edge of the mattress, and along the carpet near the foot board and head board.


----------



## katieam1

walkdmc said:


> For folks who check the mattress in their room, how do you do it?
> 
> I always peel back the fitted sheet on the corner I sleep on, revealing about 12" of mattress.  I've never seen anything.  (Knock wood).  Now I feel like I should be stripping the bed and lifting the mattress.



I would like to know that too.  I did see on a thread not sure if it was this one where it was black around the end of the mattress which helped but what are the other things to do while checking.  I also heard someone said to bring a maxi pad and use the sticky side to press on the mattress and if it comes up with blood looking flakes then there are bed bugs.  I leave soon and want to make sure we do all we can to make sure this is not a problem we come home with or are plagued by it while we are there.


----------



## Minnie Lor

miprender said:


> Does the cold kill them too? We are going for a few days in December and I was wondering if I could leave my luggage outside for the night (or a few nights) after we get home if the freezing temps would kill them.  Just in case.



Someone posted that it did. I plan on sticking my shoes in a bag and placing them in a deep freeze when I get home. Overkill - most definitely.


----------



## Minnie Lor

PinkPrincess1908 said:


> I've been reading this thread over the past 2 days and although thankful for the information I am soooo freaked out and very itchy and my next WDW trip is still over a year away.  This may be a crazy question but, I always bring a stuffed animal back, should I attempt to wash the plushie to make sure no eggs have traveled back home with me?



I think I would stick it in a bag and stick in the freezer for a few days. You probably won't have a problem if there are no signs in the room of bed bugs but it doesn't hurt to be careful.


----------



## Minnie Lor

katieam1 said:


> I would like to know that too.  I did see on a thread not sure if it was this one where it was black around the end of the mattress which helped but what are the other things to do while checking.  I also heard someone said to bring a maxi pad and use the sticky side to press on the mattress and if it comes up with blood looking flakes then there are bed bugs.  I leave soon and want to make sure we do all we can to make sure this is not a problem we come home with or are plagued by it while we are there.



See my post just above yours.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

PinkPrincess1908 said:


> I've been reading this thread over the past 2 days and although thankful for the information I am soooo freaked out and very itchy and my next WDW trip is still over a year away.  This may be a crazy question but, I always bring a stuffed animal back, should I attempt to wash the plushie to make sure no eggs have traveled back home with me?



When we stayed in our bed bug room we had 3 stuffed animals and 2 blankies that are very important to the kids. I washed them in hot water and in the dryer and then I put the 3 stuffed animals in the freezer for a couple weeks to be sure. The kids weren't thrilled with that but would rather have that then throw them out!  I was fortunate to never bring the bugs back to my home.  In every trip since even though I have seen no sign of the bugs I always wash the stuffed animals and blankies in hot water and dry before they come into the house just in case!


----------



## katieam1

Minnie Lor said:


> See my post just above yours.



Thank you!!   I think the lint roller is a much better way to go than what I was going to use.  My husband was not happy with my suggestion. 

Thank you again for the idea!!


----------



## PinkPrincess1908

Minnie Lor said:


> I think I would stick it in a bag and stick in the freezer for a few days. You probably won't have a problem if there are no signs in the room of bed bugs but it doesn't hurt to be careful.



Thanks


----------



## PinkPrincess1908

Minnie Lor said:


> I think I would stick it in a bag and stick in the freezer for a few days. You probably won't have a problem if there are no signs in the room of bed bugs but it doesn't hurt to be careful.





ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> When we stayed in our bed bug room we had 3 stuffed animals and 2 blankies that are very important to the kids. I washed them in hot water and in the dryer and then I put the 3 stuffed animals in the freezer for a couple weeks to be sure. The kids weren't thrilled with that but would rather have that then throw them out!  I was fortunate to never bring the bugs back to my home.  In every trip since even though I have seen no sign of the bugs I always wash the stuffed animals and blankies in hot water and dry before they come into the house just in case!



Thanks so much.  I was afraid that was a crazy question but since I hve a serious Pooh & Donald addiction I had to ask.


----------



## Mad4Mickey

mrzrich said:


> This is what you are looking for. Bed bug poop.


 ok ewwww but thank you wanted to add I just put a lint roller in my Disney box . I will make sure to roll all 3 beds . BLECH  I cant stand the thought of those things bitting my Grandchild


----------



## tndislvr

Bertie - I think I'd stick to magazines you can throw away at the hotel.  BB's absolutely love to hide in books and such so coming from the OP I'd say better be safe than sorry.  We leave in two weeks and I am so terrified we will bring BB's home again.  I'm hoping our luck won't be bad two trips in a row, though!


----------



## Pineapple Whip

I haven't read the entire thread, but after a few pages is seems that no one has posted any reliable pest control information (including one pest control company) that seems to be having issues eradicating your problem.

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/bed-bugs-c-39.html

The above company is reputable, and I use them to do my own pest control.  They offer advice and products that actually work on the site.  You would be amazed what you're paying the experts to do for you.  You can even pick up the 1 Gal. garden sprayer at Lowes for $8.  I've had better results on my own than with "professionals".

I have 2 cats and they're fine after years of properly applying these  pesticides as needed.  I'm concerned about proper pesticide use and toxicity as well.  I urge you not to spray mattresses at random as the next person will need to sleep on that, and may be allergic.


----------



## Friendly Frog

Now I may be rethinking the library too.


----------



## Kellygurlz74

I'm really glad that this thread was posted & that the Podcast crew discussed it.  My husband has severe allergies to dust mites & everything else in the world, so knowing this we will be now taking precautions when we travel.  We are also going to be travelling internationally in the future.

Yuck Yuck Yuck!  makes me want to go bomb my own house now!


----------



## Bertie131

I am about a month behind on listening to my podcasts.  Which date did the podcast crew discuss bedbugs?  I would like to listen to it.  Thanks!


----------



## tndislvr

Yes, Friendly Frog, libraries are a concern for me now, too.  Hate that as my kids love the library.  We still go almost weekly but I'm always nervous.  I'm a bit jaded since this happened to me.  I suspect bed bugs when I see random people on the street or mall with bites on exposed skin.  I automatically assume bed bugs.  Unfortunately I heard a report recently that predicted unless something was done to control these bugs that within a matter of a few years 2 out of 3 households would have bed bugs.


----------



## miprender

tndislvr said:


> Yes, Friendly Frog, libraries are a concern for me now, too.  Hate that as my kids love the library.  We still go almost weekly but I'm always nervous.  I'm a bit jaded since this happened to me.  I suspect bed bugs when I see random people on the street or mall with bites on exposed skin.  I automatically assume bed bugs.  Unfortunately I heard a report recently that predicted unless something was done to control these bugs that *within a matter of a few years 2 out of 3 households would have bed bugs*.



  That is really scary!!!


----------



## courtusher

Wow just reading this makes me itchy!

Can i just ask, the photo of the mattress - how can you tell the difference between the marks made by bedbugs and mould marks?


----------



## stefsko

Yuck.  thanks for the advice


----------



## runwad

Dang after reading this whole thread I need to go shower and wash my hair.

DH has been taking these precautions for years when we travel. I always give him the rolling eye look. He puts his suitcase on the stand won't unpack his clothes keeps them zipped in the suitcase and never puts his shoes on the floor. Always stores them up on the jacuzzi, and here I just thought he was a germ-a-phobe. My thing is we drive and just pack 2 big suitcases for all our clothes; mine and his in one and I take my stuff out and hang up and put in drawers so he'll have suitcase for his. Then all the kids in one. So you really do have to unpack. Guess I might have to just do one suitcase per person but that takes up a lot of space in the van, and I'm thinking ziploc bags for 5 peoples weeks worth of clothes can get pretty expensive. yikes maybe I'll just stay home. Creepy


----------



## Friendly Frog

runwad said:


> Dang after reading this whole thread I need to go shower and wash my hair.
> 
> DH has been taking these precautions for years when we travel. I always give him the rolling eye look. He puts his suitcase on the stand won't unpack his clothes keeps them zipped in the suitcase and never puts his shoes on the floor. Always stores them up on the jacuzzi, and here I just thought he was a germ-a-phobe. My thing is we drive and just pack 2 big suitcases for all our clothes; mine and his in one and I take my stuff out and hang up and put in drawers so he'll have suitcase for his. Then all the kids in one. So you really do have to unpack. Guess I might have to just do one suitcase per person but that takes up a lot of space in the van, and I'm thinking ziploc bags for 5 peoples weeks worth of clothes can get pretty expensive. yikes maybe I'll just stay home. Creepy



You can get two large or one jumbo zipper bag for a dollar at some of the dollar stores. I think the jumbo bag is large enough for a med. sized suitcase, and the bags can be used several times before the zipper seals die.


----------



## cm8

tndislvr said:


> Yes, Friendly Frog, libraries are a concern for me now, too.  Hate that as my kids love the library.  We still go almost weekly but I'm always nervous.  I'm a bit jaded since this happened to me.  I suspect bed bugs when I see random people on the street or mall with bites on exposed skin.  I automatically assume bed bugs.  *Unfortunately I heard a report recently that predicted unless something was done to control these bugs that within a matter of a few years 2 out of 3 households would have bed bugs.*


----------



## Vivianne

courtusher said:


> Wow just reading this makes me itchy!
> 
> Can i just ask, the photo of the mattress - how can you tell the difference between the marks made by bedbugs and mould marks?



Just take the blow dryer on medium heat and point it to the corner of the mattress.  These buggers will think it's chow time and come up for some free dining.


----------



## jimpossible87

OMG that mattress picture nearly gave me a stroke


----------



## left_arm

Can we bring back DDT just for a little bit?


----------



## SeansMom

left_arm said:


> Can we bring back DDT just for a little bit?


Maybe because of this:

Chronic toxicity
[edit]Diabetes
Organochlorine compounds, generally, and DDT and DDE, specifically, have been linked to diabetes. A number of studies from the US, Canada, and Sweden have found that the prevalence of the disease in a population increases with serum DDT or DDE levels.[45][46][47][48][49][50]

[edit]Developmental and reproductive toxicity
DDT and DDE, like other organochlorines, have been shown to have xenoestrogenic activity, meaning they are chemically similar enough to estrogens to trigger hormonal responses in animals. This endocrine disrupting activity has been observed in mice and rat toxicological studies, and available epidemiological evidence indicates that these effects may be occurring in humans as a result of DDT exposure. These effects may cause developmental and reproductive toxicity:

A review article in The Lancet states, "research has shown that exposure to DDT at amounts that would be needed in malaria control might cause preterm birth and early weaning ... toxicological evidence shows endocrine-disrupting properties; human data also indicate possible disruption in semen quality, menstruation, gestational length, and duration of lactation."[21]
Human epidemiological studies suggest that exposure is a risk factor for premature birth and low birth weight, and may harm a mother's ability to breast feed.[51] Some 21st century researchers argue that these effects may increase infant deaths, offsetting any anti-malarial benefits.[52]
A 2008 study, however, failed to confirm the association between exposure and difficulty breastfeeding.[53]

Several recent studies demonstrate a link between in utero exposure to DDT or DDE and developmental neurotoxicity in humans. For example, a 2006 University of California, Berkeley study suggests that children exposed while in the womb have a greater chance of development problems,[54] and other studies have found that even low levels of DDT or DDE in umbilical cord serum at birth are associated with decreased attention at infancy[55] and decreased cognitive skills at 4 years of age.[56] Similarly, Mexican researchers have linked first trimester DDE exposure to retarded psychomotor development.[57]
Other studies document decreases in semen quality among men with high exposures (generally from IRS).[58][59][60]
Studies generally find that high blood DDT or DDE levels do not increase time to pregnancy (TTP.)[61] There is some evidence that the daughters of highly exposed women may have more difficulty getting pregnant (i.e. increased TTP).[62]
DDT is associated with early pregnancy loss, a type of miscarriage. A prospective cohort study of Chinese textile workers found "a positive, monotonic, exposure-response association between preconception serum total DDT and the risk of subsequent early pregnancy losses."[63] The median serum DDE level of study group was lower than that typically observed in women living in homes sprayed with DDT.[64]
A Japanese study of congenital hypothyroidism concluded that in utero DDT exposure may affect thyroid hormone levels and "play an important role in the incidence and/or causation of cretinism."[65] Other studies have also found the DDT or DDE interfere with proper thyroid function.[66][67]
[edit]Other
Occupational exposure in agriculture and malaria control has been linked to neurological problems (i.e. Parkinsons)[68] and asthma.[69]

[edit]Carcinogenicity
DDT is suspected to cause cancer. The NTP classifies it as "reasonably anticipated" the EPA classifies DDT, DDE, and DDD as class B2 "probables" and the International Agency for Research on Cancer classifies DDT as a "possible" human carcinogen. These evaluations are based mainly on the results of animal studies.[1][21]

Epidemiological evidence (i.e. studies in human populations) indicates that DDT causes cancers of the liver,[21][32] pancreas[21][32] and breast.[32] There is mixed evidence that it contributes to leukemia,[32] lymphoma[32][70] and testicular cancer.[21][32][71]

Epidemiological studies suggest that DDT/DDE does not cause multiple myeloma,[21] or cancers of the prostate,[21] endometrium,[21][32] rectum,[21][32]lung,[32] bladder,[32] or stomach.[32]

[edit]Breast cancer
The question of whether DDT or DDE are risk factors of breast cancer has been repeatedly studied. While individual studies conflict, the most recent reviews of all the evidence conclude that pre-puberty exposure increases the risk of subsequent breast cancer.[32][72] Until recently, almost all studies measured DDT or DDE blood levels at the time of breast cancer diagnosis or after. This study design has been criticized, since the levels at diagnosis do not necessarily correspond to levels when her cancer started.[73] Taken as a whole such studies "do not support the hypothesis that exposure to DDT is an important risk factor for breast cancer."[41] The studies of this design have been extensively reviewed.[21][74][75]

In contrast, a study published in 2007 strongly associated early exposure (the p,p'- isomer) and breast cancer later in life. Unlike previous studies, this prospective cohort study collected blood samples from young mothers in the 1960s while DDT was still in use, and their breast cancer status was then monitored over the years. In addition to suggesting that the p,p'- isomer is the more significant risk factor, the study also suggests that the timing of exposure is critical. For the subset of women born more than 14 years before agricultural use, there was no association between DDT and breast cancer. However, for younger women—exposed earlier in life—the third who were exposed most to p,p'-DDT had a fivefold increase in breast cancer incidence over the least exposed third, after correcting for the protective effect of o,p'-DDT.[41][76][77] These results are supported by animal studies.[32]

[edit]


----------



## Mindy5767

I just saw a report on Fox 5 News in Washington DC about bedbugs that have infested a library in Frederick County, Maryland.  The bedbugs were living in the books.  The library had to close, then they loaded up the books into large moving vans to bake in the sun.  They said that once the temp inside the trucks got above 120 degrees the bedbugs would die!  So, check your library books too!  this whole tread is making me itch!!  ewwwww


----------



## AliceinMaryland

I just wanted to say that I stayed in a hotel over the weekend, and I proudly checked our beds for bed bugs and there was no sight of them LOL!!!  

Thanks to this thread I remembered to do it.  I've always known about bed bugs but for some reason I've never actually taken the time to look for them, which is just asking for trouble.   I think I've always felt a little invincible when it comes to bed bugs, like it would never happen to me, and we don't stay in the kind of place that would have bed bugs.  But they are not just in cheap hotels anymore, they are in freakin libraries!!! Now I'm an inspector LOL!!!


----------



## Purseval

SeansMom said:


> Maybe because of this:



Blah, blah, blah......  does anyone else notice how many times the disclaimer words *may be*, *possible* and *suggest that* are used?  In other words there is no definitive link.

I could post just as much refuting that but a google search for *DDT benefits* will do just as well for anyone interested enough to look it up.  The bottom line is that millions of people have died from disease and thousands of people will go to bed paranoid tonight because of the original environmental whacko and one bogus book backed up by highly dubious science.

There will always be people who will defend the ban of DDT but they are basing their claims on things that *may or may not happen* while there are millions of genuine dead people to back up the claims of the pro-DDT crowd.

BTW, here is a pdf file made for the pest control industry on identifying and controlling bed bug infestations:

http://www.ipmctoc.umn.edu/Control_of_bedbugs_in_residences_US_Commercial.pdf

Finally, just a little disclaimer.  People don't die from bed bug bites and bed bugs, while annoying, don't spread any diseases.  When I mention millions of dead bodies due to the DDT ban that is mostly from malaria, which is spread by another insect that used to be controlled via DDT, the mosquito.


----------



## 2wins

I have been checking for bed bugs for the past five years because a friend of mine had a severe and costly infestation that took months to treat.  She mentioned that freezing works but it must be below freezing for 14 days.  So now when I travel I check the beds and drawers. When we return, all luggage and laundry stays in the garage until I can wash and dry it.  I nest the luggage and put it in my deep freezer for two weeks.  If I can't fit it all, it goes in stages.  My husband thought I was nuts when I started checking the beds.  You should have seen his face when he went into the freezer to get a pizza and found his luggage  All of my friends thought  I was crazy as well, because I am such a germaphobe, but with all of the news coverage, maybe I'm crazy like a fox.  Here in Chicago we had a 2 day  bed bug summit.  It was more like a bunch of vendors selling their wares.  In Illinois, our Governor has put together a task force, but doesn't have the budget to fund it????  This epidemic is getting so much attention, The View, Dr. Oz, CNN etc.  People are reporting infestations at Niketown, Movie theaters, dorms, libraries, etc. YUCK.


----------



## Mindy5767

Thanks for the document.  I've saved it and sent to a few friends.


----------



## Andrea464

2wins said:


> This epidemic is getting so much attention, The View, Dr. Oz, CNN etc.  People are reporting infestations at Niketown, Movie theaters, dorms, libraries, etc. YUCK.


Same people probably don't even wash their hands after using the bathroom or sneeze into the open or into their hands. Yech.
Scary? Scabies. Can't see it!


----------



## LeslieG

I'm so glad I read this thread.  I had heard of an increase in bed bugs but had no idea they were so hard to get rid of and the real risk was bringing them home with you.

Just had a thought about the heat killing them.  My husband and I own a pallet company, and we have a heat treatment chamber that we treat pallets in that are being shipped overseas to be sure they are free from insects.  It's very common for pallet companies to have these.  We normally treat at 140 degrees.  I think I will heat-treat my luggage upon return from my next trip.   And to the poster considering throwing out the bed and furniture and such, maybe you could find someone like me in your area who could heat-treat it for you.


----------



## Vivianne

LeslieG said:


> I'm so glad I read this thread.  I had heard of an increase in bed bugs but had no idea they were so hard to get rid of and the real risk was bringing them home with you.
> 
> Just had a thought about the heat killing them.  My husband and I own a pallet company, and we have a heat treatment chamber that we treat pallets in that are being shipped overseas to be sure they are free from insects.  It's very common for pallet companies to have these.  We normally treat at 140 degrees.  I think I will heat-treat my luggage upon return from my next trip.   And to the poster considering throwing out the bed and furniture and such, maybe you could find someone like me in your area who could heat-treat it for you.




You lucky girl....


----------



## Mindy5767

LeslieG said:


> I'm so glad I read this thread.  I had heard of an increase in bed bugs but had no idea they were so hard to get rid of and the real risk was bringing them home with you.
> 
> Just had a thought about the heat killing them.  My husband and I own a pallet company, and we have a heat treatment chamber that we treat pallets in that are being shipped overseas to be sure they are free from insects.  It's very common for pallet companies to have these.  We normally treat at 140 degrees.  I think I will heat-treat my luggage upon return from my next trip.   And to the poster considering throwing out the bed and furniture and such, maybe you could find someone like me in your area who could heat-treat it for you.



How would one find a pallet company?  Are pallets those little wooden base things that the wood and stuff are on at Home Depot?


----------



## happy2go2wdwmom

Sorry, I can not read through this entire thread but I have a few questions about hopefully preventing bringing home bedbugs from our upcoming trips (one in two weeks to a local resort and one in November to Pop Century). I hope you do not mind.

I plan to check over mattresses and bedding and will use a flashlight to look in drawers under and around beds and headboards....  I also plan to put luggage in tub until room is inspected. I plan to hang most of our clothing and am thinking about bringing pillow and mattress covers to place over our luggage.  (QUESTION:  We already have a dust mite allergy person in our house so we have those types of pillow and mattress covers---will this sort suffice or do I need to get covers specifically for bedbug prevention?  If so, I guess I will need buy mattress covers for our home beds as well?  I plan to also hang our shoes and to hang most of our toiletries from hanging shoe bags at the resorts.  I will also keep luggage in garage until all is inspected and laundry is washed in hot water and dried a good long while/dried appropriately.

What else should I do? Is there a safe spray or a pesticide that we can take to spray upon check in?  

I truly feel great empathy for those of you who have had to undergo the duress of a bed bug invasion and I want to do my part to help prevent speading them, too.

TIA!


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

happy2go2wdwmom said:


> Sorry, I can not read through this entire thread but I have a few questions about hopefully preventing bringing home bedbugs from our upcoming trips (one in two weeks to a local resort and one in November to Pop Century). I hope you do not mind.
> 
> I plan to check over mattresses and bedding and will use a flashlight to look in drawers under and around beds and headboards....  I also plan to put luggage in tub until room is inspected. I plan to hang most of our clothing and am thinking about bringing pillow and mattress covers to place over our luggage.  (QUESTION:  We already have a dust mite allergy person in our house so we have those types of pillow and mattress covers---will this sort suffice or do I need to get covers specifically for bedbug prevention?  If so, I guess I will need buy mattress covers for our home beds as well?  I plan to also hang our shoes and to hang most of our toiletries from hanging shoe bags at the resorts.  I will also keep luggage in garage until all is inspected and laundry is washed in hot water and dried a good long while/dried appropriately.
> 
> What else should I do? Is there a safe spray or a pesticide that we can take to spray upon check in?
> 
> I truly feel great empathy for those of you who have had to undergo the duress of a bed bug invasion and I want to do my part to help prevent speading them, too.
> 
> TIA!




All sounds good but I wonder what the need for the mattress covers over your luggage is? The bed bugs can just get on the mattress covers and hitch a ride that way. They can attach to anything, not just luggage.  If you want to keep them off the luggage a cheaper and better idea would be to wrap the luggage in large sealed garbage bags.


----------



## MommyBryn

SO I found this thread after my SIL (in TX) has been telling me about the bed bug problem down there and the efforts she's been making to prevent them, and I wanted a heads up on DIsney World.  We won't be travelling until Feb. 2011, but I want to be prepared...and good gravy, I did a couple days of reading on the bed bug topic to educate myself, and I could already use therapy.   I kid you not, it's bad. 

Anyway, I feel pretty prepared as far as what we'll do upon arrival and during the vacation.  But the one thing that I wish we could do when we get home but can't is utilize the garage.  We don't have one!  AND we'll be arriving home in the dead of a northwest winter.  So leaving stuff outside and/or changing our clothes before coming in will not work out well.  I was even considering changing clothes in the airport bathroom before we get in the car to drive home.  What are others doing in this situation?


----------



## Shandy1121

http://www.cracked.com/blog/9-ways-to-get-rid-bed-bugs/  sorry but I HAD to post this


----------



## happy2go2wdwmom

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> All sounds good but I wonder what the need for the mattress covers over your luggage is? The bed bugs can just get on the mattress covers and hitch a ride that way. They can attach to anything, not just luggage. If you want to keep them off the luggage a cheaper and better idea would be to wrap the luggage in large sealed garbage bags.


 
Ahhh yes---will use garbage bags that I'll seal instead---never thought of that! Duh, me!!  I already put each outfit in a ziplock bag in luggage, too, but then plan to hang as much as we possbily can---hmmm, maybe better to just keep them in the ziplock bags and also enclosing suitcases daily w/ garbage bags is a better idea?  Also plan to keep "dirties" in a hamper, then sealed bag as well.

Also---do you know if the dust mite mattress coverings we already use at home suffice for deterring those narsty bed bugs? 
Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## spiceycat

happy2go2wdwmom said:


> (QUESTION:  We already have a dust mite allergy person in our house so we have those types of pillow and mattress covers---will this sort suffice or do I need to get covers specifically for bedbug prevention?



dust mite are a bunch smaller than bedbug -  you can actually see bedbug - you can't see dust mites

so think you are fine.

yes there is a spray - but no guarantees - rest easy you can find it at Walgreens and bed, bath & beyond


----------



## happy2go2wdwmom

Shandy1121 said:


> http://www.cracked.com/blog/9-ways-to-get-rid-bed-bugs/  sorry but I HAD to post this


 
A good read!


----------



## Craigdarroch

> I also plan to put luggage in tub until room is inspected



Why would you do this? The little beggars can hide in shower curtains and nooks and crannies. 

We left our luggage out on the balcony until we inspected the entire room. We took about 30 minutes to go over the beds, headboards, vanity area, behind pictures (a favorite of bedbugs) etc. 

I felt as satisfied as one possibly could that the room was safe and allowed my DH to bring the luggage in (however, it was ALWAYS on the luggage racks, never on the carpet, bed, or in the drawers, and it was ALWAYS zippered shut unless we needed to remove something). DH was not at all thrilled at my whole inspection routine, which had to be repeated when we received an upgrade. 

We did hang our clothes but made sure they weren't touching the walls. 

The bottom line is... you can do everything possible and if you just get unlucky, they may still find you. Don't blame yourself if this happens. It's a vacation for goodness sakes and you can only do so much.

Also remember that for all the hysteria, it's really not as huge a problem as some are making it out to be. Disney (as well as other hotel properties) are fully aware of the potential for this problem and I'm sure they don't want the varmints any more than we do. 

You need to be guarded, and do whatever is in your power, but if it's causing your entire holiday to be stressful it's not worth it.

The fact is, you could have a completely bedbug free room and then someone from housekeeping could bring the bedbugs or eggs in from another room on a cart, the towels, or even the bottom of their shoes. 

My point being, you could walk in there with your family looking like Ghostbusters and scour every inch of the room and still not be 100% secure, so just be reasonable and enjoy your holiday


----------



## happy2go2wdwmom

Craigdarroch said:


> Why would you do this? The little beggars can hide in shower curtains and nooks and crannies.
> 
> We left our luggage out on the balcony until we inspected the entire room. We took about 30 minutes to go over the beds, headboards, vanity area, behind pictures (a favorite of bedbugs) etc.
> 
> I felt as satisfied as one possibly could that the room was safe and allowed my DH to bring the luggage in (however, it was ALWAYS on the luggage racks, never on the carpet, bed, or in the drawers, and it was ALWAYS zippered shut unless we needed to remove something). DH was not at all thrilled at my whole inspection routine, which had to be repeated when we received an upgrade.
> 
> We did hang our clothes but made sure they weren't touching the walls.
> 
> The bottom line is... you can do everything possible and if you just get unlucky, they may still find you. Don't blame yourself if this happens. It's a vacation for goodness sakes and you can only do so much.
> 
> Also remember that for all the hysteria, it's really not as huge a problem as some are making it out to be. Disney (as well as other hotel properties) are fully aware of the potential for this problem and I'm sure they don't want the varmints any more than we do.
> 
> You need to be guarded, and do whatever is in your power, but if it's causing your entire holiday to be stressful it's not worth it.
> 
> The fact is, you could have a completely bedbug free room and then someone from housekeeping could bring the bedbugs or eggs in from another room on a cart, the towels, or even the bottom of their shoes.
> 
> My point being, you could walk in there with your family looking like Ghostbusters and scour every inch of the room and still not be 100% secure, so just be reasonable and enjoy your holiday


 
Right Craig--gotcha and good points----i am just wanting to use wise precautions---had heard that putting luggage in tub until room is inspected is a good idea.  Putting stuff in ziplock bags and garbage bags, hanging things up; keeping things off of the floors sure won't stress out our vacation and if we happen to get them in spite of our efforts, well that would be terrible but at least we'd know we tried!


----------



## happy2go2wdwmom

Craigdarroch said:


> Why would you do this? The little beggars can hide in shower curtains and nooks and crannies.
> 
> We left our luggage out on the balcony until we inspected the entire room. We took about 30 minutes to go over the beds, headboards, vanity area, behind pictures (a favorite of bedbugs) etc.
> 
> I felt as satisfied as one possibly could that the room was safe and allowed my DH to bring the luggage in (however, it was ALWAYS on the luggage racks, never on the carpet, bed, or in the drawers, and it was ALWAYS zippered shut unless we needed to remove something). DH was not at all thrilled at my whole inspection routine, which had to be repeated when we received an upgrade.
> 
> We did hang our clothes but made sure they weren't touching the walls.
> 
> The bottom line is... you can do everything possible and if you just get unlucky, they may still find you. Don't blame yourself if this happens. It's a vacation for goodness sakes and you can only do so much.
> 
> Also remember that for all the hysteria, it's really not as huge a problem as some are making it out to be. Disney (as well as other hotel properties) are fully aware of the potential for this problem and I'm sure they don't want the varmints any more than we do.
> 
> You need to be guarded, and do whatever is in your power, but if it's causing your entire holiday to be stressful it's not worth it.
> 
> The fact is, you could have a completely bedbug free room and then someone from housekeeping could bring the bedbugs or eggs in from another room on a cart, the towels, or even the bottom of their shoes.
> 
> My point being, you could walk in there with your family looking like Ghostbusters and scour every inch of the room and still not be 100% secure, so just be reasonable and enjoy your holiday


 
ps) Had heard they have a harder time crawling on slippery places which was why tub had been a suggestion.


----------



## Craigdarroch

They go where they smell potential DNA (ie: a meal) so anyplace a human has been is fair game to them. 

I think the risk of getting them from the tub is slim, but I would still leave the cases out of the room until your complete your initial inspection. 

I'm sure you'll be just fine (especially since Disney is so aware of the problem now). 

Do the basics and then enjoy a wonderful holiday


----------



## bearzabout

I bought Luna mattress and pillow covers to keep the buggers from ever making my expensive new mattress and down pillows their home.  

I just wish they made down comforter protectors.  I am afraid to carry my comforter with me after my last exposure to the dreaded bugs.  I steamed the comforter when I got home and had all kinds of critters surface from the heat. 

http://www.lunamattress.com/?gclid=CPv2sdmvq6QCFUcz5wodxg2YbQ


I am quite confident that the Cedarcide (cedar oil) I sprayed on and in my luggage with deter them from climbing into a bag while on vacation.  Luckily, I love the scent of cedar and don't have any adverse reactions like I do with other bug sprays.

I read the article that said that 2 out of three homes will have bedbugs within a few years.  I'm not willing to give up travel so I guess it is just a matter of time before I get exposed again.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

Craigdarroch said:


> The fact is, you could have a completely bedbug free room and then someone from housekeeping could bring the bedbugs or eggs in from another room on a cart, the towels, or even the bottom of their shoes.
> 
> My point being, you could walk in there with your family looking like Ghostbusters and scour every inch of the room and still not be 100% secure, so just be reasonable and enjoy your holiday



Or you could actually be the one who brings the bed bugs into the room on luggage that got some bed bug hitchhikers from the other luggage on the plane on your flight to FL!


----------



## Craigdarroch

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> Or you could actually be the one who brings the bed bugs into the room on luggage that got some bed bug hitchhikers from the other luggage on the plane on your flight to FL!



Well... that's why I only do carry-on. They say your chances are a bit better than if you check your bags. 
Still, there's never a guarantee is there.


----------



## ldvcshop

Whenever we book rooms now I check bedbugregistry.com where people report their problems by room and hotel.  Also I check trip rerport and read all the reviews.  I've found some reports there that were not on the registry site.  My heart goes out to those who have experienced this, I am constantly paranoid about this and we spray our luggage, briefcases, backpacks with Permethrin before we travel anywhere. Don't know if it works, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## lilaclily

I don't know why they dont use the sponge matresses. That helps a lot and are very comfortable.  Many expensive hotels are changing their beds this way.


----------



## powellrj

Since this thread is 5 years old, they may be using them now.


----------



## Binni

I always check bedbugregistry.com before I travel. Unfortunately, ALL of the WDW resorts have had them at one time or another, some worse (value resorts) than others. Upon entering a room, all luggage goes on a rack, beds are disassembled and given a thorough inspection. My husband used to think I was nuts until he read about what peaopple had to go through at Disney when bugs WERE detected. Not a great way to spend your vacation. As they say, "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure".


----------



## JulieAlane80

tndislvr said:


> You are so right.....check anywhere.  I guess I said Orlando because most people on this board are headed there.  I hope we can remedy our problem quickly....because it is really taking a toll on me.  I've barely slept in two weeks, am stressed, anxious, worried (that my kids will get bitten), and just grossed out by the whole thing.  My husband wants to take a long weekend trip for the 4th but I refuse because that would mean staying in another hotel potentially bringing more of these things home with us.  I don't wish this on anyone.



I've dealt with this and it is truly the worst!  I'm not sure I'll ever recover fully with the trauma of dealing with this.


----------



## Ametista

We brought them home once in our daughter's pack-n-play. The worst was that only my son and I reacted to the bites, as only about 50% of people are allergic. So even though the infestation started in my daughter's stuff, she never reacted to a single bite so we kept thinking my son and I were allergic to something. Once I suspected bed bugs I checked her pack-n-play and it was completely infested, but they hide so well you don't see it unless you are looking. We had stayed at Cypress Harbour. This was 8 years ago, so that was when the re-infestation of America was just starting. Prior to that I thought bed bugs were a myth from nursery rhymes. We spent about 4K, including replacing carpet and treatments, mattresses, etc. What a nightmare. I never, ever stay anywhere now without checking all the mattress seams, looking behind the painting over the bed for those little round specks of poop. And check the sheets for stains because bed bug poop doesn't wash out. If you see what looks like perfect little circles of black stain on your sheets, that's bed bug poop stains.


----------



## Carrol

Tamdude said:


> I travel with my own pillow all the time - I have never thought of this.... Thank-you for bringing this to my attention!!!  This thread has been very helpful!



As a precaution I always throw my clothes in the dryer when I get home.  The heat kills them.


----------



## Fairygodaunt

A Mickeyfan said:


> rule of thumb is to pull the sheets up off the corners and look for any thing on the mattress creases... like small spots (black/brownish) could be the bugs...also look for blood droplets.
> 
> I was bitten in Pop Century.  Disney tied saying it was fleas & I must have had an allergic reaction.  I know they weren't flea bites...  they had to call 911 because my legs swelled so much from the bites.  They did change my room but still insisted not bed bugs..  What gets me is, why would they say "fleas" since that is just as bad..   either way there were bugs on that bed.  I figured if it were fleas, they would have been in the carpet & others in the room (my DD's) would have been bitten too.. I  was the only one & I slept in the bed alone...


The 


A Mickeyfan said:


> rule of thumb is to pull the sheets up off the corners and look for any thing on the mattress creases... like small spots (black/brownish) could be the bugs...also look for blood droplets.
> 
> I was bitten in Pop Century.  Disney tied saying it was fleas & I must have had an allergic reaction.  I know they weren't flea bites...  they had to call 911 because my legs swelled so much from the bites.  They did change my room but still insisted not bed bugs..  What gets me is, why would they say "fleas" since that is just as bad..   either way there were bugs on that bed.  I figured if it were fleas, they would have been in the carpet & others in the room (my DD's) would have been bitten too.. I  was the only one & I slept in the bed alone...


----------



## icydog

mrzrich said:


> This is what you are looking for.  Bed bug poop.


I plan on looking for this at every timeshare I visit.  Besides Disney Vacation Club I own Marriott's and a RCI Grandview at Las Vegas.  I'm so grossed out by this.  I worry about them every time I travel.


----------



## bankr63

I'd be more likely to check at a hotel than at a timeshare.  In a timeshare, in most cases no more than 50 people will have slept in that bed in the past year.  In a hotel, it could easily be 360 different people per year.  Figure I'm much more likely to come across this in a hotel. 

Interesting how this thread that was started in 2010 perks back to the top every 2-3 months; certainly a hot button topic for lots of travellers...


----------



## Wonder05

Craigdarroch said:


> This is absolutely NOT true (or at least, not "always" true). 2 years ago we were staying at POP and our friends stayed in the room right beside ours. We had a knock on our door in the middle of the night and it was our friends letting us know they were being moved to another area of the resort because they had found their bed infested with bed-bugs and they had both been bitten.
> 
> We were never moved from the adjacent room (they said the resort was at capacity) and less than a full 24 hours later, there were new guests in the bed-bug room. We knocked on their door and told them about our friends finding the bugs and they went to look at the beds and sure enough, we saw the little buggers! They packed up everything and headed for the front desk to be moved. They were upgraded to Saratoga and before they left, came to thank us for alerting them.
> Once again, in about 24 hours, the room beside us had guests. We went to talk to the front desk about the fact that this room was not being quarantined and they said they had sealed the room and turned the heat up for 12 hours to kill the bugs. Sorry, but that won't work.
> We asked to be moved because we were terrified they would migrate to our room via the adjoining door but the manager said there was no evidence of a problem in our room therefore, they wouldn't move us.
> 
> We were lucky enough to escape the bed-bug problem, but Disney certainly didn't take it seriously.
> 
> On a side note. We also found 3 different live cockroaches in our room at the CBR a few years back and they were just as nonchalant as with the bed bugs. In fact, the CM's exact words were "so?"
> I guess they felt that cockroaches were just part of the resort "theming".
> 
> While I realize Disney is far from the only hotel with these problems, their customer service when dealing with this (at least in our case) was appalling.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you TNDISLVR, I really and truly feel for you and I pray your troubles will be over very soon and you will never again have to worry about these critters. Many blessings to you and your family and thanks for reminding us we can never be too careful.
> 
> One more note.... bed-bugs come from people carrying them into hotel rooms.
> Please, please, please.... if you know you have an infestation of these critters in your home or elsewhere, and you are heading to a hotel while your place is being treated, make sure your clothes and luggage and "bodies" are free of these pests before bringing them into a hotel room and passing on the problem. You would only be perpetuating the problem which may come back to haunt you on another occassion.


 
This is horrible! I hope everyone who had to deal with this has come out the other end alright.

 Disney was ignoring Anyone who didn't catch the proof and the additudes on top of this.


Anyone know if they have improved?


----------



## Wonder05

So is this Not as Bad as it was or are people just ignoring it and putting up with this YUCK?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Wonder05 said:


> So is this Not as Bad as it was or are people just ignoring it and putting up with this YUCK?


You do kind of have to put up with it.  
Avoidance is key, aggressive treatment works if you have an infestation, but at the end of the day, you have to remember that we share the planet with BA-TRILLIONS of insects.  
Unless you live in a hermetically-sealed bubble suit!


----------



## Wonder05

marcyleecorgan said:


> You do kind of have to put up with it.
> Avoidance is key, aggressive treatment works if you have an infestation, but at the end of the day, you have to remember that we share the planet with BA-TRILLIONS of insects.
> Unless you live in a hermetically-sealed bubble suit!


How do you avoid them?
I'm serious I'd really like to know. We have  got three little ones and I just got cleared from a very rare blood  clot found in my Inferior vena cava and We didn't know if it would get loose and travel to my lungs, brain or heart. So, this is Not something I want to bring back home to battle them now as well.


If I sound on edge my apologies as I've just finished going through these extreamly scary months that started 2 days after our son was born.


----------

